# journey to the land of lean



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

well a new year just begun. last year didnt go quite according to plan. i was hoping to put on more muscle than i did, before starting to lose fat. but i'll worry about bulking when i have shifted this gut and flab finaly.

im not in the market for a 6 pack but i just want to be lean (well what i would class as lean, no doubt some on here would still call it fat) im not a bodybuilder. working out is not my life, its just a part of it. so i certainly dont expect to see changes fast

so, my goal is to get to around 14 stone by the start of summer. if i feel im still too fat then i will continue towards 13 stone. i did 1 cycle last year (my first cycle) but for my next cycle i want to be carrying less fat so i dont feel like holding back from an all out bulk. i would consider 1 or 2 low dose cycles of test to help me along to cutting the fat but i'll just be taking this trip one day at a time and see what comes along

this time next year i hope to be in the best shape of my life (that shouldnt be too hard)

this is my journal from last year which i'll keep near incase i need to refer back to it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/187705-1st-cycle-test-tbol.html

i weighed in this morning at 16st 2 1/4lbs so i need to lose around 2 stone in about 5 or 6 months

UPDATE:

pictures took 16/02/2013, begining of bionic pharaceuticals test e and deca cycle

looking back through notes these are my best lifts to date

BENCH - 85KG X 3

SQUAT - 85KG X 10

 DEADLIFT - 110KG X 5

OVERHEAD PRESS - 57.5KG X 2

BARBELL ROW - 75KG X 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

food today so far

2 servings of porridge and a protein shake

2 scoop protein shake

1 tin of tuna with lighter than light mayoneise, 1 tomato, 1 banana

1 star bar, 1 packed of light crisps (no excuse but i worked overtime and needed something to eat)

chicken curry, 1/2 packet of microwave rice, 1 carton of micro chips

training today

BENCH PRESS

30 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 10

75 x 6

85 x 2

FLYES

15 x 12

SHOULDER PRESS

30 x 10

45 x 6

LATERAL FLYES

7.5 x 7

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

30 x 15

i was quite supprised i havent lost much strength at all, but probably lost indurance

i plan on at least 3 cardio sessions a week, if i fail to keep this up i might try starting to do it fasted in the mornings


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck for your new journal....but....but....cartons of micro chips? Hummm....tsk....tsk....how about a nice fat sweet potato with a tweety bit of real butter....yum......although I have to say I luv chips with all my heart and miss them.....hahaha.....

I do fasted cardio in the morning sometimes too...get it out of the way......


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you flubs:thumbup1:

now baked potato and butter:drool:

yip, micro chips not a smart move. but i cut out alot of carbs compared to what i would usually eat. i must admit i dont do so well on very low carbs. it makes me feel like crap and weak:thumbdown:

the fasted cardio sounds real good but its the getting up at 5am to do it! :scared:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

good luck matey. i myself am 17 stone. going to bulk for another 6 weeks, don't care about how much weight i gain however im not particularly over eating. i think my weight will drop some as ive just dropped dbol today.. after this period im gonna cut hard as fuc on dnp for 4-6 weeks. wanna smash my way down to 16 and look nice


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> good luck matey. i myself am 17 stone. going to bulk for another 6 weeks, don't care about how much weight i gain however im not particularly over eating. i think my weight will drop some as ive just dropped dbol today.. after this period im gonna cut hard as fuc on dnp for 4-6 weeks. wanna smash my way down to 16 and look nice


Thanks mate:thumb:

And good luck to you too. I considered dnp myself but fcuk it, just gona take my time. Ordered some sabutarine (can't spell it lol) from d-hacks, the appetite supressants. So hopefully they might just give me some help


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Thanks mate:thumb:
> 
> And good luck to you too. I considered dnp myself but fcuk it, just gona take my time. Ordered some sabutarine (can't spell it lol) from d-hacks, the appetite supressants. So hopefully they might just give me some help


last thing i need right now lol my appetite is ****ty atm.

dnp is fun


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> last thing i need right now lol my appetite is ****ty atm.
> 
> dnp is fun


Lol. Maybe one day if I get greedy and want abs

Well I've decided to set the alarm for 5am to try some fasted cardio. Whether I get up or not is another story:whistling: so time for some sleep:sleep:

Goodnight folks


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subbed

Good luck mate :thumb:

I hope you feel as enthusiastic about cardio in 5 and a half hours time as you do now :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Subbed
> 
> Good luck mate :thumb:
> 
> I hope you feel as enthusiastic about cardio in 5 and a half hours time as you do now :lol:


lol, thanks alot mate:thumbup1:

i actually dragged my lard a$$  out of bed at 5am. not easy!

but i got up and got out and did 30 mins on the treadmill, 8kmh for about 6 or 7 mins then 8.5kmh for the rest. 4.2kmh total distance

i hope to be able to do this on thursday and friday morning too, but again one day at a time to begin


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done mate :thumb:

No way can I run for 30 min. X-trainer, bike, even row if I have to but run? No way!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Youre venturing to the land of lean?

You're gonna need weapons, I have 2 very large guns for hire if you'd like

(no manlove)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done mate :thumb:
> 
> No way can I run for 30 min. X-trainer, bike, even row if I have to but run? No way!


 :lol:

i kept it slow mate. im going for time over distance so i have to keep it manageable and comfortable to hit my target time


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Youre venturing to the land of lean?
> 
> You're gonna need weapons, I have 2 very large guns for hire if you'd like
> 
> (no manlove)


no thanks mate i'll get some "ammo" later on if i need some assistance


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

starting to feel the affects of the am cardio, tiredness is starting to kick in. though its been a stressful day too, i had to bring my dog of 17 years to the vet (i have 2 dogs, the other is a pup) after finding a scary lump and fearing the worst but thank god its harmless. so thats a relief:thumb:

food today

2x 33g porridge with skimmed milk, 1 protein shake, coffee with 1 sugar & milk

coffee with milk, no sugar

2x scoop protein shake

beef stir fry

scrambled egg, sliced breaded chicken fillet, 2 slices of toast


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

forgot to say, i missed the postman so i have to go pick up my sibutramine (hopefully tomorrow) to help with suppressing apatite. this dieting isnt easyhungry all the time


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

CABLE CRUNCHES

20 x 20

30 x 20

SQUATS

40 x 20

50 x 20

60 x 20

70 x 15

CALF RAISE

70 x 19

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

40 x 20

for squats i intentially decided to do more reps instead of weight as ive had a history of back problems and its been shooting out some sharp pains for a couple of days

though i have to say it felt like a better workout doing more reps than when i lifted a bit heavier with low reps

food today so far

2 x 33g servings porridge

coffee, milk, 1 sugar

protein shake

chicken sandwich (2 slices white bread)

ham & relish sandwich (2 slices wholemeal bread)

banana

coffee, milk

black coffee, sugar

2 jam & cream biscuits

2 x scoop protein shake

breaded chicken, roast potatoes, green beans, peas, gravy

large glass milk


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that's a LOT of squatting mate, Im out of breath just thinking about it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol. My hamstrings are sore now I can tell you.

I was going to try and get up for a run on the treadmill this morning but I didn't set my alarm right. It's just as well I set my normal work alarm for backup


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

guess you needed the sleep mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

food today so far

2 x servings 33g porridge, skimmed milk, protein shake,

coffee with milk 1 sugar

coffee with milk

2 scoop protein shake

protein shake (pwo)

2 slices white bread toasted, 2 slices half fat cheese, 2 slices ham

glass of milk

training

LAT PULLDOWNS

30 X 10 X 2

35 X 10

40 X 10

50 X 5

DEADLIFT

60 x 10

80 x 10

BENT OVER ROW

65 x 12

SHRUGS

60 X 20

BARBELL CURLS

20 X 20

25 X 10`

CARDIO

treadmill 30mins @9kmh


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> guess you needed the sleep mate


i could do with some sleep now mate, im shattered:yawn:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i could do with some sleep now mate, im shattered:yawn:


 :lol: I know that feeling


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

weight this morning 16st 1 3/4lbs. -1/2lb. a bit dissapointed to be honest as i cut back alot on crap and even cut back on carbs

training today

BENCH PRESS

30 X 10

40 X 10

60 X 8

75 X 3

85 X 3

INCLINE FLYES

20 x 10 (2 20kg plates)

MILLITARY PRESS

30 x 10

45 x 7

LATERAL FLYES

7.5 x 8

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

35 x 16

im aiming for 5 or 6 reps in my final sets. i need to adjust some weights to try and hit my target

no cardio today. i got my shorts on to go out on the treadmill when my wife mentioned i can put my dartboard up in the kitchen. so like a child i just couldnt wait


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: dartboard in the kitchen, dam she must love you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: dartboard in the kitchen, dam she must love you


it took 7 years


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

30 mins on treadmill @ 10kmh. 5k ran

gota try and do another 2 runs at least this week, and its leg day tomorrow so doubt there will be any running after that. so should be good to go on thursday and friday

i dont workout on weekends (HELL NO!! :scared: ) but i may have to start throwing in the odd run if i dont do 3 runs during the week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im squatting tomorrow as well. you've gotta love working legs :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im squatting tomorrow as well. you've gotta love working legs :thumb:


:lol:For some reason I like squats but my knees don't:no:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

wednesdays training

CABLE CRUNCHES

25 X 12

35 X 12

SQUATS

40 x 20

50 x 20

60 x 15

80 x 15

85 x 10

BARBELL CALFRAISE

75 x 15

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

45 x 10 (my lower back struggles with these which is why i cant go much heavier. i do them anyway as i suppose its better than nothing)

no cardio, legs were knackered


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thursday

cardio, 30 mins on treadmill @ 10kmh


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays training

LAT PULLDOWN

30 X 10

30 X 10

35 X 8

40 X6

50 X 6

DEADLIFT

70 X 10

90 X 6

BENTOVER ROW

67.5 X 8

SHRUGS

62.5 X 15

BARBELL CURLS

20 X 12

27.5 X 12

CARDIO

30 mins on treadmill @ 9kmh

weighed myself this morning, 15st 10 1/4lbs -5 1/2lbs. a big drop from monday but hopefully thats because of loss of water due to upping water intake. i dont drink enough water at weekends, in work its no problem

going to try and weigh myself 3 times a week as weight fluctuates so often


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

doing great mate. DONT weigh yourself 3 times a week, you'll just do your head in. Once a week at the same time with the same level of hydration. EG first thing Sunday morning after your morning **** but before you drink anything


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> doing great mate. *DONT weigh yourself 3 times a week*, you'll just do your head in. Once a week at the same time with the same level of hydration. EG first thing Sunday morning after your morning **** but before you drink anything


Yes this^^^^^ don't do that, it will mess with your head mister....been there and done that so know that is the truth...I weigh myself every Sunday morning after I've had a wee or a poo (sorry to mention that)....sound ridiculous I know, but anything to make the scales tell me I've dropped SOME weight...hahahaha..

Happy weekend dude...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> doing great mate. DONT weigh yourself 3 times a week, you'll just do your head in. Once a week at the same time with the same level of hydration. EG first thing Sunday morning after your morning **** but before you drink anything


Thanks mate. Ok I'll drop the idea of weighing 3 times a week. Monday mornings first thing it shall be.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Yes this^^^^^ don't do that, it will mess with your head mister....been there and done that so know that is the truth...I weigh myself every Sunday morning after I've had a wee or a poo (sorry to mention that)....sound ridiculous I know, but anything to make the scales tell me I've dropped SOME weight...hahahaha..
> 
> Happy weekend dude...


Thanks mate. That's that idea knocked on the head.

Happy weekend to you too:thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i was a lazy fat [email protected] last week, no training at all, no excuses

training today, i felt like ive lost some strength

BENCH PRESS

40 X 10

50 X 10

60 X 10

80 X 2 (last chest day i did 85 x 3)

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

50 X 10

60 X 6

MILITARY PRESS

30 X 8

40 X 7

LATERAL FLYES

7.5 X 9

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

40 X 12

all in all not too happy with myself at present, due to missing a weeks training and a bad session today. hopefully this is just a blip

EDIT: i forgot to say i weighed in this morning, 15st 10 1/2lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

we all have off days mate, just put it behind you, start again and try not to miss another workout


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah mate. I need to get my act together after last week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

we all fall off the wagon at sometime, its climbing back on that matters


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I gave last nights training a miss for a sort of experiment. Yesterday I decided to try and get a routine together.

So tonight I did low weight high rep with about 20 second rests between sets/exercises. Its some that ive never done before and not even sure its productive. But I think I'll give it a try hopefully until my next cycle

I have to admit my knees were shaking when doing bent over rows and my arms too when making the dinner. I dont know why, whether its simply due to fitness levels or whether it was a shock to my body. Either way it was draining

BENCH PRESS

40 x 20

40 x 20 (got to 13, reracked the bar for a few seconds, then finished the 20)

35 x 20 (10 then few seconds rest, then 5 then another 5)

SQUAT

40 x 20

35 x 20

Had to stop it the as there was a very sharp pain shooting through my right knee and wanted to avoid injury

MILLITARY PRESS

25 x 20 (15, few seconds rest then finished the 20)

22.5 x 8

20 x 15 (8, few seconds rest then finished with 15)

PULL DOWNS

20 x 20

20 x 20

25 x 20

BENT OVER ROWS

30 x 20

30 x 20

30 x 20


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Volume training

copied

"high volume training can be generalized by looking at the following 2 parameters&#8230;

Time. A high volume system of training generally involves a training time of 75-150 minutes per workout.

Sets. A high volume system of training generally involves performing 18-30 sets per body part.

High volume training has been shown as a less then desirable training method for natural bodybuilders, but a very effective system for steroid enhanced lifters. Workouts have a tendency to turn catabolic (muscle destroying) for natural lifters after 60 minutes."


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Volume training
> 
> copied
> 
> ...


do you have any experience with this type of training mate?

mine isnt as high volume so im wondering if it would be as catabolic as above. im not trying to build muscle as im not eating enough. training more for fat loss.

i need to do some research before i commit on monday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Last year I tried this

Mass Building 10 Sets of 10 Reps Bodybuilding Workout Routine

WORKOUT (A)

Superset:

Squats 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 100kg

Leg Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 30kg

Superset:

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest) 45kg

Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest) 75kg

Calf Raises 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

WORKOUT ( B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 70kg

Wide Grip Pull-up to Front 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) body weight

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest) 15kg each

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest) 75kg

Leg Raise & Crunch Combination 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

WORKOUT ©

Upright Rows 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 30kg

Bent Over Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute rest) 15kg each

Superset:

Incline Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 35kg

Triceps Dips 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) body weight

( 6 weeks of 10 X 10 - 3 weeks 5 sets of 8- Then 10 sets of 5, 10 sets of 4, 10 sets of 3)

all I can tell you is it nearly fu'king killed me and my lifts went downhill - NEVER AGAIN


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks mate. Thats a hell of a workout! I'll see what I can come up with or find by the end of the weekend


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subbed mate :thumb:

Have you taken any before photos?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Subbed mate :thumb:
> 
> Have you taken any before photos?


welcome mate. i have photos in my other journal. i havent took any recently (i havent lost any/enough fat yet) but i may find myself on cycle again before i lose the fat i want. as i will worry about losing the fat when i have decent muscle that i want, even if i have to do a cutting cycle or 2 to hold on to muscle when cutting


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mondays training

BENCH PRESS

50 X 10

60 X 10

70 X 7

65 X 4

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

50 X 10

52.5 X 10

55 X 5

50 X 5

TRICEP PULLDOWNS

20 X 10

25 X 10

30 X 6

25 X 4

todays training

LAT PULLDOWNS

40 X 10

45 X 10

47.5 X 9

BENT OVER ROW

60 X 10

62.5 X 10

65 X 9

DEADLIFT

80 X 10

BARBELL CURLS

25 X 10

27.5 X 10

30 X 7 reracked for a few seconds then finished the set of 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

no training today

I was planning to order some adex or aromasin over the weekend so I decided to take a ml of test e and deca that I brewed to see how the injection felt. that was dumb

I seen my bank account today and that scrapped plans to buy adex until at least the end of the month. so that dumb mistake was not only dumb but a waste of gear and time

today ive got bad pip which ive never had before (that I remember of) and a painful lump. I injected pretty quickly so hopefully thats the cause but I'll be keeping an eye on it

so thats the reason for not training today but as I write this I just realize I could have done my shoulders

I received a free trial of bionic pharmaceuticals test e, deca and test prop today so I'll do a review of it when I get my adex


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

no training yesterday due to feeling lousy with the cold or flu. i didnt think there was much point as i couldnt give 100%. i usually only get the cold for a couple of days but ive had it all weekend but it still hasnt shifted. i hoped to do it tonight but still feel crap

i havent been on the treadmill in a while either :thumbdown:

on the bright side, my glute feels better


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon mate


thanks mate, i should do as it normally doesnt last too long. if i have too i'll just do a light workout or 2 before monday comes around again for a 100% effort


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i promised myself at least 1 workout this week so did it today

SQUATS

60 x 8

70 x 8

75 x 8

80 x 6

CALF RAISES

70 X 15

80 X 13

CABLE CRUNCHES

30 X 15

35 X 12


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ive just started my bionic pharmaceuticals cycle

weight as of this morning 15st 11lb

source has been great, fast shipping, securely packaged

to be exact i started last week, i took some of my homebrew, 1 ml test e 300 and deca 300 (underdosed somewhat though)

my cycle will be:

weeks 1-15 test e 250mg/ml, 500mg p/w

weeks 1-10 deca 250mg/ml, 375mg p/w

weeks 1-4 (more if i can be annoyed jabbing) test prop 100mg/ml, 100mg eod

weeks 1-17 0.5mg adex eod to begin with

weeks 1 -15 (if finances allow)25mg proviron p/d (should be here early next week, 40 tabs ordered)

weeks 3 -17 hcg 500iu p/w (might up it to 1000iu)

if i find im ok on the deca i may run it for 15 weeks, run test e at least 17 weeks

at the moment im debating whether to pct or cruise on 150mg test e p/w

last night i took 2ml test e in 1 glute, 1.5ml deca in the other and 1ml test prop in delt

nice smooth injections

today my left glute is the worst off, right glute not so bad, delt is almost pain free which im supprised about, after the rep test prop has for pip

but most painful of all is i broke a vial of test e this morning, 8ml wasted:cursing:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ive updated my opening post with pictures took this morning

if your squeemish about gross hairy things, dont look


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> ive updated my opening post with pictures took this morning
> 
> if your squeemish about gross hairy things, dont look


well done mate, I was going to suggest starting and ending photos for comparison


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> well a new year just begun. last year didnt go quite according to plan. i was hoping to put on more muscle than i did, before starting to lose fat. but i'll worry about bulking when i have shifted this gut and flab finaly.
> 
> im not in the market for a 6 pack but i just want to be lean (well what i would class as lean, no doubt some on here would still call it fat) im not a bodybuilder. working out is not my life, its just a part of it. so i certainly dont expect to see changes fast
> 
> ...


 :lol: why does everyone take pics in the ****ter? given what a vain bunch we are you'd think there would be mirrors through out the house.

on a serious note, your looking better than you where last year :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: why does everyone take pics in the ****ter? given what a vain bunch we are you'd think there would be mirrors through out the house.
> 
> on a serious note, your looking better than you where last year :thumbup1:


lol and i still havent filled the holes in, my house upkeeping skills are crap

thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> lol and i still havent filled the holes in, my house upkeeping skills are crap
> 
> thanks mate


just buy a bigger mirror and hide them


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just buy a bigger mirror and hide them


 :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you going to continue to cut whilst on gear mate?

Also, what needle did you use to pin the prop? I have lots of oranges and 5/8 insulin pins I could use..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Are you going to continue to cut whilst on gear mate?
> 
> Also, what needle did you use to pin the prop? I have lots of oranges and 5/8 insulin pins I could use..


no mate, ill up my food intake to try and put some muscle on then maybe use some dnp next winter to lose some fat. though this time i will try and keep my diet cleaner

i used a 1inch orange for the delt, i think its went in ok, no lumps under the skin and as you'll see from my pictures im not lean. if your still in the same shape as your avi you will defo be fine with a 1 inch orange


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

safc49 said:


> no mate, ill up my food intake to try and put some muscle on then maybe use some dnp next winter to lose some fat. though this time i will try and keep my diet cleaner
> 
> i used a 1inch orange for the delt, i think its went in ok, no lumps under the skin and as you'll see from my pictures im not lean. if your still in the same shape as your avi you will defo be fine with a 1 inch orange


DNP is amazing, I've just finished a month long cycle of it, I have a journal if you'd fancy a read.

Yeah that photo is recent, I'll stick with oranges. I'm running prop for the 3 weeks before PCT starts, hoping to make some gains on the stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> DNP is amazing, I've just finished a month long cycle of it, I have a journal if you'd fancy a read.
> 
> Yeah that photo is recent, I'll stick with oranges. I'm running prop for the 3 weeks before PCT starts, hoping to make some gains on the stuff :thumbup1:


i'll sub to it mate so i know where it is for future reference


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just put 1 ml of test prop in my quad. i hate doing quads, i cant wait till the test prop is finished lol (only 2 jabs in :whistling: )


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

the pip in my glutes is nearly gone now. its still there in my delt and i can just feel it in my quad

training today

started light to allow room for adding weight each work out as stronglifts states, plus i added in more sets/exercises

since i will be doing squats only once a week i think i'll do them on wednesdays or fridays to allow for any glute pip to subside

BENCH PRESS

WARM UP 20 X 10 X 2

WARM UP 40 X 6

60 X 5 X 5

50 X 12 X 3

BARBELL ROWS

WARM UP 20 X 10 X 2

WARM UP 40 X 6

60 X 5 X 4

60 X 12

WG LAT PULL DOWNS

45 X 12

45 X 11

45 X 8

TRICEP ROPE PULL DOWNS

20 X 12 X 3

FOREARMS (ELBOWS ON BENCH ROLLING BARBELL WITH WRISTS)

30 X 12

25 X 12 X 2

im not sure if its a good idea to add in the extra higher rep sets so i'll take any advice onboard

also, i was just thinking since im on night shift for a month from tonight it will mean i wont sleep after training on monday so would i be better starting my training week on a tuesday? it means i'll finish on a saturday. i dont normally workout on saturdays but if it makes sense then id be happy to


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

glad to hear the PIP has eased mate, what's that 3 days at the longest per site?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah mate 3 days. though i can feel it more in my delt still but its not bad enough to interfere with workouts or anything


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I spoke too soon as the PIP in my quad has really kicked in. The worst out of the 4 sites ive used


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello mate,nice to see you pinning away,training looks good too!


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Watching this, do the weights you state for bench etc include or exclude the weight of the bar (20kg)??

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hello mate,nice to see you pinning away,training looks good too!


Thanks mate. Yeah I couldn't resist anymore especially with the gear sitting there


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

boxer dog said:


> Watching this, do the weights you state for bench etc include or exclude the weight of the bar (20kg)??
> 
> Thanks and good luck!


Yes mate I always include the weight of the bar


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah I couldn't resist anymore especially with the gear sitting there


I know that one i have been looking at tren h for 3 weeks now grr,so tempting but got more tests to wait for!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I know that one i have been looking at tren h for 3 weeks now grr,so tempting but got more tests to wait for!


lol

good look with the tests mate, have you long to wait for them? i need to catch up in your journal. im on night shift at the moment so not spending as much time on here at the minute


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ok so i sort of threw the head up with the test prop. ive done something to my foot on the same leg as my bad pip leg. so instead of risking (most likely getting) PIP in my other quad i done 2 half ml shots of the prop sub q after all the talk and reading ive seen lately on them

if this doesnt work out then i'll just go back to IM and just take ibrufen (my spelling is brilliant  ) before a workout if its bad incase it affects my workout


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

also my proviron arrive this morning so ive added that in at 25mg per day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> lol
> 
> good look with the tests mate, have you long to wait for them? i need to catch up in your journal. im on night shift at the moment so not spending as much time on here at the minute


Mate i am sick of moaning,i have Endo again on 1/3/13 or scan then gotta wait again,i recon 6 weeks yet,realy wanted to get in great shape for 50th but so many set backs it is untrue!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Take your time mate health comes first. Im sure it is frustrating though


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

OVERHEAD PRESS

warm up 20 X 10 X 2

warm up 30 X 6

40 X 5 X5

30 X 12 X 3

I hope i havent started the working sets too heavy (40kg) or that wont leave me much room for progressing

DEAD LIFT

80 X 5

LIGHT SQUATS

30 X 8

35 X 8

40 X 8

45 X 8

50 X 8

im planing to do my squats on fridays but decided to put some light squats in today as i didnt have a big workout and hopefully it will help with my knees before the heavier weights (probaby wont do anything though but worth a try)

BARBELL RAISES

20 X 12

22.5 X 12

25 X 12

i havent done this exercise in about 4 or 5 years, thought id try it again instead of shrugs. but i soon realized why i stopped doing them as the fcuk with my shoulder

no pain from the sub q prop jabs as of yet. i can just feel a lump when i rub my hand across


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You can do barbell raises with ez bar,using narrow grip on angled part,this is what i do and i avoid over stressing shoulder/wrists!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i did 1 ml of test prop in my left delt before work last night, so far so good but as ive seen before the pip can still kick in after 24 hours. i heated the oil in boiled water for a bit before injecting to see if that helps

training today

SQUATS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 40KG X 6

60KG X 5 X 5

BENCH PRESS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 40KG X 6

62.5 X 5 X 5

50KG X 12 X 2

50KG X 15

BARBELL ROWS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 40KG X 6

62.5KG X 7 (just forgot to stop at 5)

62.5KG X 5 X 3

62.5KG X 10

LAT PULLDOWN

45KG X 10 X 3

BARBELL CURLS

25KG X 15

27.5KG X 12

27.5KG X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work mate:thumb:

Fingers crossed your still feeling good and PIP free come Monday


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work mate:thumb:
> 
> Fingers crossed your still feeling good and PIP free come Monday


i'll be jabbing my glutes with test e and deca tomorrow. test prop also tomorrow, i was going to do the 1ml with the 1.5ml of deca but i might put 0.5ml in each syringe to dilute it further and then hope the pip is less than last weeks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work mate:thumb:
> 
> Fingers crossed your still feeling good and PIP free come Monday


just out out interest mate, did you get a libido lift from the proviron last cycle? im not sure if its too early but im not feeling anything from it after 5 days.

my last cycle i didnt get any increase in libido from the test. i hope im not one of the poor cnuts that respond poorly to steroids:confused1:

of course im not expecting anything from the test yet but i thought proviron may have "kicked in" being an oral


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I normally get an increase in libido from the test so cant attribute it to the proviron


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I normally get an increase in libido from the test so cant attribute it to the proviron


do you use an ai or just let the proviron deal with excess oestrogen?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was following advice

copy paste job follows:

Proviron (Mesterolone)Profiles by MedPharmaCare

Active Life: 8-12 hours (effects last about 24 hours)

Drug Class: Androgenic Steroid/Anti- Aromatization (Oral)

Average Dose: Men 25-100 mg/day.....Women 25-50 mg/day

Acne: Rare

Water Retention: No

High Blood Pressure: Rare

Liver Toxic: Low

Aromatization: None

DHT Conversion: No, it is a derivative of DHT

Decrease HPTA function: No

Proviron is a synthetic, orally effective androgen which does not have any anabolic characteristics. Proviron is used in school medicine to case or cure disturbances caused by a deficiency of male sex hormones. Many athletes, for this reason, often use Proviron at the end of a steroid treatment in order to increase the reduced testosterone production. This, however, is not a good idea since Proviron has no effect on the body's own testosterone production but as mentioned in the beginning-only reduces or completely eliminates the dysfunctions caused by the testosterone deficiency. These are, in particular, impotence which is mostly caused by an androgen deficiency that can occur after the discontinuance of steroids, and infertility which manifests itself in a reduced sperm count and a reduced sperm quality. Proviron is therefore taken during a steroid administration or after discontinuing the use of the steroids, to eliminate a possible impotency or a reduced sexual interest. This, however, does not contribute to the maintenance of strength and muscle mass after the treatment. There are other better suited compounds for this (see HCG, Clomid, and Teslac). For this reason Proviron is unfortunately considered by many to be a useless and unnecessary compound.

You should be aware that Proviron is also an estrogen antagonist which prevents the aromatization of steroids. Unlike the antiestrogen Nolvadex which only blocks the estrogen receptors (see Nolvadex) Proviron already prevents the aromatizing of steroids. Therefore gynecomastia and increased water retention are successfully blocked. Since Proviron strongly suppresses the forming of estrogens no rebound effect occurs after discontinuation of use of the compound as is the case with, for example, Nolvadex where an aromatization of the steroids is not prevented.

One can say that Proviron cures the problem of aromatization at its root while Nolvadex simply cures the symptoms. For this reason male athletes should prefer Proviron to Nolvadex. With Proviron the athlete obtains more muscle hard-ness since the androgen level is increased and the estrogen concentration remains low. This, in particular, is noted positively during the preparation for a competition when used in combination with a diet. Female athletes who naturally have a higher estrogen level often supplement their steroid intake with Proviron resulting in increased muscle hardness. In the past it was common for body-builders to take a daily dose of one 25 mg tablet over several weeks, sometimes even months, in order to appear hard all year round. This was especially important for athletes' appearances at guest performances, seminars and photo sessions. Today Clenbuterol is usually taken over the entire year since possible virilization symp-toms cannot occur which is not yet the case with Proviron.

Since Proviron is very effective male athletes usually need only 50-mg/ day which means that the athlete usually takes one 25 mg tablet in the morning and another 25 mg tablet in the evening. In some cases one 25 mg tablet per day is sufficient. When combining Proviron with Nolvadex (50 mg Proviron/day and 20 mg Nolvadex/day) this will lead to an almost complete suppression of estrogen. Even better results are achieved with 50 mg Proviron/ day and 500 - 1000 mg Teslac/day. Since Teslac is a very expensive compound (see Teslac) most athletes do not consider this combination.

The side effects of Proviron in men are low at a dosage of 24 tablets/day so that Proviron, taken for example in combination with a steroid cycle, can be used comparatively without risk over several weeks. Since Proviron is well tolerated by the liver, liver dysfunctions do not occur in the given dosages. For athletes who are used to acting under the motto "more is better" the intake of Proviron could have a paradoxical effect. The most common side effect of Proviron is a distinct sexual overstimulation and in some cases continuous penis erection. Since this condition can be painful and lead to possible damages, a lower dosage or discontinuing the compound are the only sensible solutions. Female athletes should use Proviron with caution since possible androgenic side effects cannot be excluded. Women who want to give Proviron a try should not take more than one 25 mg tablet per day. Higher dosages and periods of intake of more than four weeks considerably increase the risk of virilization symptoms. Female athletes who have no difficulties with Proviron obtain good results with 25 mg Proviron/ day and 20 mg Nolvadex/day and, in combination with a diet, report an accelerated fat breakdown and continuously harder muscles.

Proviron is one of the very few steroid hormones which is still sufficiently available. The usual price is about $1 per tablet on the black market. All Proviron tablets have one thing in common: they are all indented and on the back have the stamp AX, surrounded by a hexagon.

what we have here is a steroid which can basically make other steroids more effective by preventing their conversion into estrogen, as well as increasing the amount of circulating free testosterone in your body. This of course all provides a more hardened and quality look to muscles. Proviron is very much a "synergistic" drug in this respect, and it´s inclusion in any cycle would definitely make all of the other steroids perform better, and provide better gains. This is all compounded by the fact that proviron is a very lipolytic (fat-burning) drug. Now, as if all of this weren´t enough, let´s talk about how Proviron affects your HPTA (Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular-Axis)& the thing that regulates the male hormonal system. When a reasonable dose of this stuff is given (100-150mgs/day), it had no depressing effect on low or normal serum FSH and LH levels (6). Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Leutenizing Hormone (LH) are two hormones which send a signal to your testes to produce testosterone. Good news for people considering it for PCT is that it can even raise your LH (10)! Thus, by not suppressing those hormones and maybe even raising some, your normal testosterone levels will remain intact. This points to a novel use for this compound during Post-Cycyle-Therapy for a non-suppressive "bridge" between cycles. In fact, in yet another study, administration of Proviron (basically the same dose as in the last study) produced no changes in steroids, thyroid hormones, gonadotropins nor PRL (Prolactin Levels& you want those to remain low).

Proviron is a great multi-purpose, ancillary drug. I say ancillary because it can help you get what you want out of your anabolic usage without getting what you DON'T want. Proviron is one of the most unique chemicals classified in the anabolic steroids grouping. The reason proviron or pro-v is so unique is due to the fact that although an anabolic steroid, it has zero direct anabolic properties toward muscle.

Why would you ever want to use it then? Good question. The answer is that pro-v is an excellent anti-estrogen. As an anti-estrgen, pro-v has properties that others do not. Pro-v is chemically named mesterone, and has a methyl group on the 1 position in its four ring chemical structure. The important thing here is this unique position of the methyl group enables pro-v to bind with intensity to the aromatase enzyme. So, if you've read the anti-estrogen section on this site, you know that we call this a first line estrogen inhibitor. So, one of the main effects of pro-v is to bind to the aromatase enzyme, thereby greatly decreasing aromatization of testosterone and other drugs into estrogen.

Pro-v also binds strongly to another enzyme called sex-hormone-binding-globulin, or SHBG. This enzyme is important because it renders anabolics inactive. When you ingest or inject anabolics into your system, they eventually find there way to your bloodstream as we all know. What many people are unaware of is how bound the hormones become by various enzymes, once they reach your bloodstream. Its hard enough to get the active drug into your body so it can help us build muscle, now you have an enzyme that binds to the drug and makes it temporarily inactive. Not good for muscle building. Similar to your natural testosterone, the hormone is only free to act in its "free" state. What this means is the chemical structures floating through your bloodstream cannot be bound to substances such as SHBG if you want to grow and get the most from your anabolics.

Decreasing SHBG or limiting its effects would be one way to aid the dosage and drugs you take in building muscle and doing their job. With all anabolic hormonal drugs, it is not how much you have in your system, technically, it is how much "free" hormone you have in your system. So if pro-v is really good at binding to SHBG, it leaves less SHBG to bind to the anabolics in your blood. Less binding of SHBG to the anaboics in your blood, better activity of the drug(s) and more anabolic effect. Got it? Good.

The dosage needed to illicit this affect will depend on the total amount of anabolics you are taking but from what I have seen, 50mg a day works great. Even 25mg works great if you are not taking more than a gram of total drug(s) per week. I am well aware that many do, so taking two, standard 25mg pro-v tabs should do the trick if you are in this category. If you are relativley novice, 25mg a day will work well for you to prevent excess estrogen build up and also to make your anabolics more effective.

Yet another cool effect of pro-v is its ability to stimulate the libido. With respect to this topic, pro-v is probably the best drug around. Its purely androgenic content stimulates the nervous system and is actually used in medicine to aid fertility of males. If this is confusing, remember that theoretically, anything that limits or blocks estrogen from the pituitary can elevate your testosterone level (by removal or limitation of negative feedback-remember? This is how 'recovery' drugs work their magic post-cycle).

I can personally state that pro-v definitely has this quality. At 25mg a day, I have found it to be a mild aphrodesiac. At 50mg a day, it definitely stimulates the libido, keeps most water off your body, and helps you stay hard in more ways than one. For real fellas, this is no joke. I had a mild problem a few times having to allow sails to come back down from...sailing. Seriously, the effect of pro-v on male erection is documented in the medical listing and profile of pro-v. This does not mean it will happen to everyone, or to the same effect. It is like every other drug with respect to how sensitive you are to its various affects. Know that this is a relatively common effect of the drug and that pro-v will probably have an effect on you in this manner to some degree. Just don't overdose.

I have given advice to many friends with developing gyno in order to shrink it as rapidly as possible and avoid surgery. Happy to say, we have caught it with the right drugs and timing every time so far. Pro-v is always a part of this stack. In the future I will have information on exact drug regimens in order to zilch out gyno if you already have some developing.

As an anti-estrogen, pro-v is one of the best drugs you can use. It does wonders for keeping water off, lessening your chance of estrogenic side effects, and acts great as either an ancillary drug or in a combo for post-cycle recovery with HCG, clomid, etc. One of my favorite propertis of pro-v is the ability for it to cushion any libido loss following even the heaviest of anabolic cycles.

As a side note, I have seen clomid kill sex drive in males. Myself included, if I do not use pro-v when I use clomid, I feel like an A-sexual. This is odd since clomid is one of the best drugs for helping to get your natural testosterone back up and running...you would think it has the opposite effect. There are reasons for this and we will discuss them in the clomid drug profile. If you have ever had any post-cycle libido problems when using your recovery drugs, add pro-v to the stack. You will be happy that you did.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Who told you that advise BB4?

I have to say anti oestrogen effect is not brilliant unless higher dose,nolv can be better if needed.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Its just ive never seen it used as a direct replacement for an ai so thought there must be a reason for it not replacing adex or other ai.

I will probably drop the adex to 0.25mg eod along with the proviron, instead of 0.5mg adex eod incase its too high a dose


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

any chance of a journey to the land of the razor


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> any chance of a journey to the land of the razor


Lol its the test:whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Lol its the test:whistling:


a test? It would be like the ****ing krypton factor getting that lot off.

\Good luck mate. (in the fat loss)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Who told you that advise BB4?
> 
> .


Rep did


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Rep did


As much as i love prov,it is realy not a great Ai,it does block some production and is a great product for use with other gear but,you can still suffer aromatisation on it,though i never have.

The study is not very scientific though mostly correct.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> As much as i love prov,it is realy not a great Ai,it does block some production and is a great product for use with other gear but,you can still suffer aromatisation on it,though i never have.
> 
> The study is not very scientific though mostly correct.


thanks mate,

Ill try and dig out the post.

I used it last cycle which was just test e 500mg per week with a dbol @30mg ed starting boost.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Did my jabs earlier, 2ml test e in right glute and 1.5ml deca + 1ml test prop in same syringe in left glute.

This I find awkward but less painful than quads, hense why I don't aspirate doing glutes. I asked the wife would she do my injections but she is too squeamish :scared:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

pip in glutes is bad now after yesterdays jabs. right glute definately has a lump and the left may have, im not 100% on the left. both sore to touch but my injection technique may not have helped as i did move the needles alot trying to get the oil in

my last delt jab remained relatively pain free though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> pip in glutes is bad now after yesterdays jabs. right glute definately has a lump and the left may have, im not 100% on the left. both sore to touch but my injection technique may not have helped as i did move the needles alot trying to get the oil in
> 
> my last delt jab remained relatively pain free though


did you try heating the oil prior to injection yesterday?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> did you try heating the oil prior to injection yesterday?


yes mate, same as the last delt injection. i recon theres a good chance ive aggravated it more with moving the needle. thats why i dont aspirate doing glutes, there hard enough to do. i also might have injected to close to the hip bone but dont know if that would cause any issues


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

pip today is still there, not just as bad in left glute but right is still swollen but pain i would say is a little less

i have a test prop jab today, i'll probably do this in my right delt. if this results in bad pip i will consider stopping the prop as the pip is starting to get annoying or i might just do sub q again

training today

SHOULDER PRESS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 30KG X 6

42.5KG X 5 X 4

42.5KG X 10

DEADLIFT

82.5KG X 5

CLEAN & JERKS

30KG X 10

35KG X 10

37.5 KG X 10

BARBELL CALF RAISES

65KG X 15 X 3


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why don't you jab in glutes and be done with it?

Use blue or better green pins,get deep in muscle.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats what I used mate, a blue in each glute. I use orange for quads and delts. I believe it was my shaking and moving the needle about that was the main cause. Si I'll do my quads next when injecting test e and deca to give the glutes a but of a rest


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i didnt have time last night to update before work so here it is

i have stopped the test prop, i went to do my left delt and it was bloody sore trying to get the needle in, tried three slightly different spots but all were equally as bad. the site had a week to heal but this must not have been enough for some reason. so due to the problems ive been having with my glutes i thought it would be better to leave alone incase i cause more problems.

my glutes are out of action for at least a couple of weeks so that only leaves quads for my test e and deca jabs which means i dont have enough sites for the test prop to rotate unless i did it sub q. ive ordered some dbol so i'll take them for 3 or 4 weeks when they arrive

training yesterday

BENCH PRESS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 40KG X 6

65KG X 5 X 5

50KG X 12 X 3

BARBELL ROWS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 40KG X 6

65KG X 5 X 4

65KG X 12

70KG X 8 X 3

TRICEP PULLDOWNS

20KG X 12

25KG X 12

30KG X 11

FOREARMS (BARBELL BEHIND BACK, CURL WRISTS UPWARDS)

20KG X 30

25KG X 25

30KG X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

reps sent for still getting your workout done despite being sore


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> reps sent for still getting your workout done despite being sore


lol thanks mate :thumb:

tomorrow will be interesting, SQUATS! mg: the swelling in my glute is only starting to go down now. so might need to rely on some ibrofen


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just looking back mate and your 12 days into the cycle so too early for the test e, but the prop is a fast acting drug, are you feeling horny and strong?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just looking back mate and your 12 days into the cycle so too early for the test e, but the prop is a fast acting drug, are you feeling horny and strong?


no mate, no changes. i wasnt too sure how long it took test prop to take affect. i assumed a week or 2 weeks at most. but no positives from the prop. though saying that, on my 1st cycle i never felt any different. only i was injecting i wouldnt have known i was on anything. the strength gains came fast due to the tbol (i believe it may have been dbol though)

i never felt an increase i libdo on my last cycle either so im not sure if my adex dose is wrong for me or what


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

You should see results between 1 to 2 weeks, were all different.

The only thread I could find is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77890-test-prop-results.html


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You should see results between 1 to 2 weeks, were all different.
> 
> The only thread I could find is
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77890-test-prop-results.html


sounds like i should have felt something by now :confused1:

i think stone14 is doing ok on his cycle, maybe im just an odd freak that doesnt feel anything on steroids :sad: ive read before people claiming the only difference they notice is some strength gain unless the take a large dose


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

should have done squats first but forgot. didnt matter today as the weight was manageable anyway

OVERHEAD PRESS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 30 X 6

45KG X 5 X 4

45KG X 9

SQUATS (forgot warm ups too)

65KG X 5 X 5

DEADLIFT

85KG X 5

BARBELL CALF RAISES

67.5KG X 15 X 3

i dont think i mentioned it on the opening post but due to back problems in the past ive never been able to add much weight to deadlifts and squats. as soon as the weight becomes heavy my back starts to struggle. so i only lift up to a weight i feel is enough before anymore damage is done and really fcuks up my training

i think the most i ever got up to on deadlifts was 110/115kg and had to stop there even though i knew my legs had plenty left to give. i was advised by a chiropractor to stop doing deadlifts and take it easy with squats. but that would be like the doctor telling you not to do steroids 

(oh and not to mention dodgy knees  )


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

not too bad mate, given that your falling to pieces :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> not too bad mate, given that your falling to pieces :lol:


lol

this will be my new ride soon



forgot to say my glute is healing nicely now but i'll try leaving them alone for at least a month hopefully


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

another disastrous day of jabbing. this time definately not the gears fault. i have to admit im really getting fcuked off now!

i tried doing quads and had three attempts, 2 in 1 quad and 1 attempt at the other. each time i got half way in it got pretty dam sore, pulled out and more blood than usual came out. jabs are supposed to be painless or at least near enough so knew something wasnt right. i was hitting something i shouldnt have been hitting.

so i threw the head up and jabbed 1ml of test in left delt no probs and 1ml of deca in right delt no problems again. why cant every fcukin jab be like that (well quad jabs)

so fcuk quads, there out too. so my cycle has changed already, well at least untill i get my glutes back in action.

i'll be taking dbol for 4 weeks at 30mg per day, and depending on my delts being able to take 1 jab each a week it will be 250mg test e and 250mg of deca. i was tempted to just do 500mg test e but im still getting 500mg gear per week with1iml of each

i didnt want to risk doing any more than 1ml in each delt, especially the way this cycle has started off lol

well enough of my complaining, i done some hiit work this morning fasted. had a 2 scoop shake just before. i did 6 30 second sprints with walking in between

walking speed 6kmh

sprinting speed 16kmh

20mins total


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mate I don't know what your doing wrong.

If I can think of a way of doing it, I will video my quad injection so you can compare it with where and how you inject.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> mate I don't know what your doing wrong.
> 
> If I can think of a way of doing it, I will video my quad injection so you can compare it with where and how you inject.


thanks mate

while sitting in the bath the though of doing the rest of the test and deca entered my head so i ended up doing it but never again. too much hassle, too many jabs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In an ideal world I would prefer to use 3 ml barrels and green needles to draw up the oil






Hope this helps mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks mate. its hard to tell from the angle where exactly you injected. if i stand up and put the heel of my hand on my hip and where my middle finger is thats where i jab. its also about the middle of my thigh, looking down the side (outside) in the middle. hope that makes sense


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that sounds like the side of your leg !

Mate I am sorry my lack of camera and video skills didn't help

imagine a line down the front of your thigh from your hip bone to your kneecap. Divide it into 3.

now imagine a line from your hip bone down the side of your leg. Divide the area between the front line and the side line into 3. Take the middle third.

You now have an oblong on the outer quarter of your thigh. This is where the quad muscle is fullest.

If you say an injection site as 1 inch diameter around the needle entry point, you have room to do from at least 6 inside the oblong.

So alternating between your two quads you should have plenty of sites to use before you return to the first one.

To inject, sit on a chair, position your lower leg at about 45º to your thigh so the quad is fullest, and keep it totally relaxed.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that sounds like the side of your leg !
> 
> *Mate I am sorry my lack of camera and video skills didn't help*
> 
> ...


 :lol:

it actually is the side mate. this is where i did them last year and it was fine until near the end, i actually finished about 6 weeks earlier than i had planned due to the injections getting painful

sitting here now prodding my thigh and where you said does feel alot softer, feels meatier, where i do is firm

thanks again mate i'll let you know how it goes next week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i updated my opening post with my previous best lifts. that gives me my target. i have to beat these even if its only by 2.5kg or 1 rep

my dbol came today, petty it isnt bionic pharma too but its out of stock. took my first one about an hour or less before training

training today

BENCH PRESS (its a little heavier than last week but it felt a little easier, so hopefully the gear is starting to produce)

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 40KG X 6

67.5KG X 5 X 4

67.5KG X 8

INCLINE BENCH

50KG X 10

50 KG X 12 X 2 (just got last rep out)

BARBELL ROWS

warm up 30KG X 10 X 2

warm up 50KG X 6

70KG X 5 X 5

BARBELL CURLS

27.5KG X 12

30KG X 12

32.5KG X 12

did some HIIT after weights. 6 30 second sprints with walking in between


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> In an ideal world I would prefer to use 3 ml barrels and green needles to draw up the oil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the heavy breathing!pmsl 8mm porn style


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend chappie...  x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend chappie...  x


thank you, right back at ye :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

yesterdays workout was basic due to time constraint

OVERHEAD PRESS

warm up 20KG X 10 X 2

warm up 30KG X 6

47.5KG X 5 X 5

DEADLIFT

87.5KG X 6 (i could up the weight quicker but im taking it slow hoping my back will strengthen along with the increases)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

unfortunately due to a personal problem i will no longer use my cycle to bulk. my appetite is not good enough to be able to bulk so it would be a waste of gear.

i have given it some thought for a few days and decided to use this time to try and lose some fat.

no special low carb diet will be followed, but it will be low calorie with weights and cardio

i will for the time being at least use the test e at 500mg p/w but the deca will be stopped. shame as the gear is just kicking off now though i would have dropped the deca to 250mg p/w to try due to possible deca di ck (slight) unless its oestrogen related. theres nothing wrong with sex drive as its up

if i find im slacking on training i will also stop the test but so far it hasnt been affected


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear you got problems mate, If I can help in any way drop me a private message


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear you got problems mate, If I can help in any way drop me a private message


thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As my buddy BB4 says,just ask mate!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> As my buddy BB4 says,just ask mate!


thanks mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ahhh this is a shame mate!

Hope your new direction works out for you :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Ahhh this is a shame mate!
> 
> Hope your new direction works out for you :thumbup1:


thanks mate, hopefully


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just drooped in to let you feel the love.

Hope you get everything sorted soon.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> *theres nothing wrong with sex drive as its up*


Morning...i don't usually do naughty posts cos it's not my style but this comment ^^^^^^^ just made me laugh my head off!!! it's the sort of thing I would say and not think about....

unless no one else got it? and it's just me being ultra naughty so early in the morning....you know, the subject matter and your comment? ..errrrmm... :blush: :blush: I mean, it funny isn't it? a play on the words?...errmm....ummm.....

sorry?...getting my coat and like Elvis, leaving the building right now...this minute.....in shame...bag over head and everything.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just *drooped* in to let you feel the love.
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted soon.


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :whistling: :lol:

really really sorry....honestly.... :ban:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> really really sorry....honestly.... :ban:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi,oi mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just drooped in to let you feel the love.
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted soon.


thanks mate :beer:

i'll give a better update tomorrow but i give a very brief update, basically my training has been absolute st1t and non existent the last 2 weeks

i finally got my as$ into the garage on tuesday and have another workout planned tomorrow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> thanks mate :beer:
> 
> i'll give a better update tomorrow but i give a very brief update, basically my training has been absolute st1t and non existent the last 2 weeks
> 
> i finally got my as$ into the garage on tuesday and have another workout planned tomorrow


That was in the past,

tomorrow is in the future and now (as you have) is the time to change.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

time to update

I have dropped my test e from 500mg p/w to 250mg p/w as I believed there was no need to be on 500mg for trying to maintain any muscle mass and I also haven't set a date to finish so preferred to be on a smaller dose. this is training dependent, I have already slacked off but I hope that's the end of it, at least for a while anyhow

I did some training last week but not my 5 X 5 routine, which I returned to today along with my wife joining in the training

I had to drop the weight a bit because of the lack of training but I won't be beating my targets this time as I'm simply not eating enough. my appetite has returned but it was too late in my cycle to start trying to gain

training today

SQUATS

60KG X 5 X 5

BENCH PRESS

62.5KG X 5 X 5

BARBELL ROW

60KG X 5 X 5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good to have you back and posting again mate :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks mate. and thanks for the reps, I owe some when I can


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

tonights training

short session, i didnt have alot of time due to working late so i did did the essential lifts (minus the squats which i will only do once or twice a week due to a sh1t body that cant take it)

SHOULDER PRESS

40KG X 5 X 5

DEADLIFT

60KG X 5

80KG X 5 X 2


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> tonights training
> 
> short session, i didnt have alot of time due to working late so i did did the essential lifts (minus the squats which i will only do once or twice a week due to a sh1t body that cant take it)
> 
> ...


Nice work mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep plucking away buddy ,it all takes time and consistancy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks lads :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays training

SQUATS

62.5KG X 5 X 5

BENCH PRESS

65KG X 5 X 5 (only 2.5kg heavier than last session but felt much heavier for some reason)

BARBELL ROW (i dont think i was doing these right, not bent over enough. so i though id drop the weight and start again with hopefully better form)

40KG X 5 X 5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

SHOULDER PRESS

20KG X 5

42.5KG X 5 X 5

DEADLIFT

60KG X 5

82.5KG X 5 X 3


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

SHOULDER PRESS

20KG X 5

42.5KG X 5 X 5

DEADLIFT

60KG X 5

82.5KG X 5 X 3


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Evening mate


good evening mate.........well good night:rolleyes:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

SQUATS

50KG X 8

65KG X 5 X 5

BENCH PRESS

50KG X 8

67.5KG X 5 X 5

BARBELL ROW

50KG X 5 X 5

im very glad to be back training but my diet is still crap and im drinking too much. im not drinking alot during the week ( i usually drink a fair bit at the weekend, always have) but its still some drinking most nights which i need to sort out soon hopefully


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

small steps mate, one at a time. So long as your moving forward its all good


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

good evening folks

training today

SHOULDER PRESS

20KG X 10

35KG X 5

45KG X 5 X 5

DEADLIFT

60KG X 5 X 2

85KG X 5 X 5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good shoulder press mate, not many people can press half their dead lift weight over there head :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo there, as BB said, one step at a time....and as long as you are taking the steps that is the main thing right?

When you go 5x5 do you actually mean that you have done 5 sets of 5reps? So 25 reps of 85kg?

I see people writing that and my mind boggles cos when I get to 85kg the most I can knock out in total is one set of about 3! :laugh: but then again, I am a gal.....but still always wondered if that's what it means...

Hope u don't mind me asking....I'm sure you know I'm a bit didderly durrrrp in the grey matter....just checking it out....

 . Have a good weekend...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ullo there, as BB said, one step at a time....and as long as you are taking the steps that is the main thing right?
> 
> When you go 5x5 do you actually mean that you have done 5 sets of 5reps? So 25 reps of 85kg?
> 
> ...


yes mate that's correct 25 reps total

have a great weekend :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good shoulder press mate, not many people can press half their dead lift weight over there head :thumb:


thanks mate, my deadlift could be much better I recon. 85kg was easy, it's just my lower back that feels it and restricts my weight. I've tried a weight belt but it makes it too uncomfortable to perform

edit...... dam predictive text


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

good evening folks, training today was

SQUATS

50KG X 8 X 2

67.5KG X 5 X 5

BENCH PRESS

40KG X 10

50KG X 5

60KG X 2

70KG X 5 X 5

BARBELL ROW

52.5 X 5 X 5

my bench press is getting very close to my first failure set as i felt them today, though it felt good to really be working after lifting weights i could manage easily for a while

i also felt the squats. especially my left knee on the forth set. i got a sharp shooting pain but it was fine on the fifth set


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

at last i got myself into my gym. i was weak as fcuk but it felt good, especially the doms

monday 26/08/13

BENT OVER ROW

50 x 12 x 5

LAT PULL DOWNS

30 X 12 X 5

BARBELL ROWS

20 X 12 X 4

wed 28/08/13

BENCH PRESS

50 X 12 X 5

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

40 X 12 X 3

40 X 8 X 2

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

20 X 12 X 5

i gave friday a miss as it was legs day and both knees were playing up so i wasnt prepared to get injured after just starting to lift again.

i just noticed on the workout i found it doesnt mention shoulders so i'll most probably include them on legs day. after a few weeks or so i hope to make it 4 or 5 days a week

even though i dropped the weight i think i'll drop it some more next week as my form got poor after just a couple of sets and i think i'll worry more about form than weight (no matter how embarrassing  )


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome back mate and well done for getting back into the gym - reps sent.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks alot for the reps mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good luck this this buddy, will keep upto date


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> good luck this this buddy, will keep upto date


cheers mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

this week i did the same as last week for something to do. ive never worked out using supersets so im going to try this workout attached. i'll follow it as much as i can as i dont have all the equipment to follow it exactly, some exercises will be substituted


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

supersets are great mate, I love doing them...adds a bit more intensity and you will get a lovely pump out of it as well. Will follow


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello you! caught ya...hee heee.....do your best, even if there isn't any substitution, somethings better than nothing right? good to see ya....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> supersets are great mate, I love doing them...adds a bit more intensity and you will get a lovely pump out of it as well. Will follow


cheers mate, my strength has dropped alot from lack of training, would you recommend starting with very light weights due to the intensity?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello you! caught ya...hee heee.....do your best, even if there isn't any substitution, somethings better than nothing right? good to see ya....


thank you dear


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> cheers mate, my strength has dropped alot from lack of training, would you recommend starting with very light weights due to the intensity?


you will still manage a reasonable weight I guess, but yes the latter sets of supersets less weight may be needed, but that's a good sign as shows your pre exhausting the muscle. a great way to get back to where you were as well


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> you will still manage a reasonable weight I guess, but yes the latter sets of supersets less weight may be needed, but that's a good sign as shows your pre exhausting the muscle. *a great way to get back to where you were* as well


thats what im hoping mate :clap:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> thats what im hoping mate :clap:


ill keep track of your progress hehe


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate after quite a long lay off it almost doesn't matter what exercise you do so long as you do them consistently, the other good news is that it will take you far less time to regain your strength than it took to build it in the first place.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate after quite a long lay off it almost doesn't matter what exercise you do so long as you do them consistently, the other good news is that it will take you far less time to regain your strength than it took to build it in the first place.


i hope so mate, i cant believe how much strength ive lost. even those last workouts ive posted were feeling heavy after a couple of sets


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i hope so mate, i cant believe how much strength ive lost. even those last workouts ive posted were feeling heavy after a couple of sets


It will return mate and don't forget you where "supplementing" then so don't be too hard on yourself


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

started my new workout today

i knew i lost strength, but im also alot more unfit. i found this tough even though they're girly weights:wub:.

so im glad i did start as light as i did

for the chin ups i used my feet on the bench to help

CHEST & BACK ss means superset



to me it makes sense, but if it doesnt just ask


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

all looks good to me mate, got a baseline to progress from...how was the super setting?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> all looks good to me mate, got a baseline to progress from...how was the super setting?


It felt like cardio lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> It felt like cardio lol


haha something different though, will shock the system :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta keep at it mate,keep going,don't let anything get in the way!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gotta keep at it mate,keep going,don't let anything get in the way!


cheers mate, wise words :rockon:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays training



used empty bar for hack squats, they were awkward so hopefully by the time the small weight increases build up to a more difficult weight i'll have more flexibility to deal with them


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry about the above picture, i dont know how to flip it, its the right way up on photobucket :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> sorry about the above picture, i dont know how to flip it, its the right way up on photobucket :confused1:


Looks fine on my phone mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looks fine on my phone mate


Lol, I'm on my phone this morning and it looks fine to me also but on the laptop last night it was upside down  I promise


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good session there bro, hope the wheels don't ache too much


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> good session there bro, hope the wheels don't ache too much


hamstrings feeling it today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That will do pig,that'll do...... :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> hamstrings feeling it today


They are just letting you know what your doing is working :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Workout today done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice looking workout there mister.... :thumb: Happy weekend to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate, I've been home all day and still haven't mustered up the will to hit the gym.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate, I've been home all day and still haven't mustered up the will to hit the gym.


 ah well....we sometimes haven't got the ooooooooph to do it right? next week right?....x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Nice looking workout there mister.... :thumb: Happy weekend to ya...


Thank you very much miss Flubs and a very fine weekend to you :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate, I've been home all day and still haven't mustered up the will to hit the gym.


Lol, well I'm in no position to shout at you after my layoff from it 

But no doubt you'll be in your gym very soon mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry I just noticed I didn't state it was DELTS, TRI'S AND BI'S today


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

keep smacking them weights bud, good job


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> keep smacking them weights bud, good job


Thanks mate I'll keep trying


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Today's training

CHEST AND BACK


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I added 2.5KG to every lift, I will continue to do this until I fail

Again chin ups were assisted, and will be for a while


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good work mate, good progression!

Keep smacking it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work mate, I cant do 3 sets of 10 chin ups at the moment. I must add pull ups back into my workouts.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work mate, I cant do 3 sets of 10 chin ups at the moment. I must add pull ups back into my workouts.


Me neither mate, I have to assist myself with my feet on my bench. Its going to be a while before I'm able to do a few unassisted


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Me neither mate, I have to assist myself with my feet on my bench. Its going to be a while before I'm able to do a few unassisted


try some slow negatives after jumping up to the pull up bar, great way to add more pull ups


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I can do about one chin,but not after a back workout with BB4 pmsl!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> try some slow negatives after jumping up to the pull up bar, great way to add more pull ups


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I can do about one chin,but not after a back workout with BB4 pmsl!


 :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo me ole chap...I can do 2 pull ups totally on me own, I do ten sets of two, but they get a bit ropey after seven, and that ole swinging like a whale thing happens....haha....keep going...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ullo me ole chap...I can do 2 pull ups totally on me own, I do ten sets of two, but they get a bit ropey after seven, and that ole swinging like a whale thing happens....haha....keep going...


show off :tongue:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> show off :tongue:


Hee hee...x


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ullo me ole chap...I can do 2 pull ups totally on me own, I do ten sets of two, but they get a bit ropey after seven, and that ole swinging like a whale thing happens....haha....keep going...


2 is better than none :tongue:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

legs and calves today

im trying to do the maximum reps until i can no longer do it, but stiff leg deadlifts put stress on my lower back (which ive had a bad history with) so i wont push thesetoo much


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

it still looks upside down to me, this happened last week but it must have sorted itself out or it was my computer. i tried rotating it in photobucket, i'll wait and see if it works again


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> it still looks upside down to me, this happened last week but it must have sorted itself out or it was my computer. i tried rotating it in photobucket, i'll wait and see if it works again


 :lol: its sideways on my PC but I can still read the workout.

Good work mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> legs and calves today
> 
> im trying to do the maximum reps until i can no longer do it, but stiff leg deadlifts put stress on my lower back (which ive had a bad history with) so i wont push thesetoo much


Nice work

looks a bit like our café menu board


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice work
> 
> looks a bit like our café menu board


 :lol:

too lazy to type it all out


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

DELTS, TRI'S AND BI'S today


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate, back into the swing of things :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

still going strong bud, good job


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks lads :beer:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

The supersets getting you fitter I take it?!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> The supersets getting you fitter I take it?!


Most exercises are getting completed before I move on to the next 1,still taking the short rest periods.

Its because 2 mates started training with me this week so it gets us going quicker as my equipment is limited, I don't want to waste time constantly changing the weights and moving the bench, space is limited too


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

unaware, i have been deleting my images from photobucket and have just realized i have wiped my workouts from here 

chest and back today

i gave chin ups a miss as i had a silly accident on saturday, the dog staved the fook out off my middle finger so gripping the handles was a tad more than uncomfortable. at least the barbell was easier to hold


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mg: What where you doing to that poor dog :confused1:

I take it the Mrs had a headache

:lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> mg: What where you doing to that poor dog :confused1:
> 
> I take it the Mrs had a headache
> 
> :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

unlucky about your hand bud, you increasing the weights each workout still mate?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> unlucky about your hand bud, you increasing the weights each workout still mate?


2.5KG each workout mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> 2.5KG each workout mate


excellent!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Legs and calves today

I noticed on my second set of squats by giving my quads a tight squeeze at the top that it fairly fooked them up :scared: I recon id be lucky to finish the next workout doing 15 reps x 3 sets this way


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

masochist


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm a tad jealous about the neatness of your training log. Mine is a disgusting wad of bits of paper and full of scribbles and bits torn off and up identifiable stains, prolly a bit of smoothie or hair stuff or moisturiser where I stuff it in the side pocket of my workout bag...heee heee.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I'm a tad jealous about the neatness of your training log. Mine is a disgusting wad of bits of paper and full of scribbles and bits torn off and up identifiable stains, prolly a bit of smoothie or hair stuff or moisturiser where I stuff it in the side pocket of my workout bag...heee heee.....


Mine is....er....what log? :nono:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I gave the last couple of workouts a miss due to not being able to train properly with finger injury so thought I'd try and rest it some

Today was legs and calves so fingers wasn't an issue, except for stiff leg deadlifts, though the weight was light enough to cope

Also I have struck off hack squats from my workout. I just hate them and my knees are already shaking from normal squats which makes the hack squats really difficult, probably impossible when there is a decent weight on the bar

SQUATS

47.5 KG X 12 X 3

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

37.5KG X 12 X 3

BARBELL CALF RAISE

57.5KG X 12 X 3

Finger is still swollen but hopefully gets better by Monday to do the full shebang


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> I gave the last couple of workouts a miss due to not being able to train properly with finger injury so thought I'd try and rest it some
> 
> Today was legs and calves so fingers wasn't an issue, except for stiff leg deadlifts, though the weight was light enough to cope
> 
> ...


**** mate, didn't realise the dog had hurt you that much, best give it time to heal


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, there was a loud crack came from it but pretty sure it was just the joint mate. don't think its broke. hope its good to go soon


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

any chance of before and after pictures?



@safc49
​


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just in to wish you and your family


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

SteveMUFC said:


> any chance of before and after pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll try to remember to take some new one's, i'll be trying to lose as much weight as possible after the new year. im heading away for a few days in april so i need to finally get my sh1t together


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just in to wish you and your family


and the very same to you and your family :clap:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU
> View attachment 142720


and a very merry christmas to you too mate :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello mi durrrlin'.......happy Xmas to you and yours...all good things for 2014...x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ello mi durrrlin'.......happy Xmas to you and yours...all good things for 2014...x


thank you dear, you have yourself a very merry christmas


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> and the very same to you and your family :clap:


Thanks mate

Loving the new avi :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

another attempt 

so first day back at training in 4 or 5 months. taking it easy and starting from scratch to get back into it and to practice my form

also being on dnp, i dont want to push too hard. plus if i do i would soon stop progressing through the weights

all main lifts will increase by 2.5KG each workout

also first day of dnp. first jab of tren e was saturday

no worrying about ego and starting with girly weights (not that my top strength is great)

SQUATS

5 X 5 X 35KG

BENCH PRESS

5 X 5 X 35KG

BENT OVER ROW

5 X 5 X 35KG

BARBELL SHRUGS

3 X 12 X 30KG

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

3 X 12 X 15KG

CABLE CURLS

3 X 12 X 15KG

DIET

BREAKFAST

3 eggs

2 slices toast smothered with no added peanut butter

(forgot shake)

SNACK

home made veg soup with most of the meat from a turkey drumstick

LUNCH

chicken breast in one of those "shake bags" balti flavoured

3 tbsp mash potatoes

green beans

gravy

extra virgin olive oil

SNACK

apple

DINNER

2 bowls homemade veg soup (no turkey)

2 scoops whey

depending how hungry i feel i might have a slice of toast with peanut butter before bed and a shake


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...just swooshing thru....and now I'm leaving due to deep depression over my lack of boobs....lolol....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning...just swooshing thru....and now I'm leaving due to deep depression over my lack of boobs....lolol....


 :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

DEADLIFT

5 X 60KG (workout states only one set)

STANDING PRESS

5 X 5 X 30KG

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

3 X 12 X 30KG

CABLE CURLS

3 X 12 X 15KG

so pretty simple workout today

not feeling anything from the tren yet, though certainly not expecting anything yet anyway

nothing from the dnp yet either, i was very hot in work today but i think everyone was so means nothing


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

latest pictures, taken on 04/01/14 (after a good shave  )


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> another attempt
> 
> so first day back at training in 4 or 5 months. taking it easy and starting from scratch to get back into it and to practice my form
> 
> ...


DNP and Tren? you'll be sweating buckets mate!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> DNP and Tren? you'll be sweating buckets mate!


Lol I know mate. I'm hoping by the time I'm off the dnp, the tren is only starting to kick in. I'll just wait and see how it goes mate. I've no experience with either so not sure what to expect or how I'll react


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

SQUATS

5 X 5 X 45KG

BENCH PRESS

5 X 5 X 40KG

BENT OVER ROW

5 X 5 X 40KG

BARBELL SHRUGS

3 X 12 X 32.5KG

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

3 X 12 X 15KG

CABLE CURLS

3 X 12 X 15KG

still not feeling much from the dnp, but ive read many times 125mg can be easily tolerated but the way i react normally to heat i expected heavy sweating

i'll wait until at least monday (that will be my eight day)and decide whether to up it then or give it another day or 2

2nd jab of tren e tomorrow. not sure if its in my head but even though they are light weights, todays workout felt easier than mondays which was even lighter. hopefully by the start of april i'll be benching 5 X 5 x 80KG and squating 5 X 5 X 90KG


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the dnp has kicked in. It took me a while to catch on. I've been very warm in work and sweating but not as bad as I thought I would be. From tomorrow I'll start alternating 125mg and 250mg and see how I feel. If it's too uncomfortable I'll drop back to 125mg daily

Training today

DEADLIFT

80KG X 5

SQUATS

5 X 5 X 60KG

70KG X 5

STANDING PRESS

5 X 5 X 32.5KG

40KG X 5

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

3 X 12 X 40KG

50KG X 8

BARBELL CURLS

3 X 12 X 25KG

30KG X 8 (went for the 9th but failed)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mate your one hairy gorilla !  You know its only gonna get worse with Tren right ?  Good progress mate keep at it the cycle will kick inn soon and you will watch that body change ALOT.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate your one hairy gorilla !  You know its only gonna get worse with Tren right ?  Good progress mate keep at it the cycle will kick inn soon and you will watch that body change ALOT.


Lol, was mate. All shaved now, it was out of order so due a good trim


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Lol, was mate. All shaved now, it was out of order so due a good trim


did you shave it ALL ??? Like your willy as well ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> did you shave it ALL ??? Like your willy as well ?


 :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> :lol:


I waxed my balls once didnt grow the hair back for a month but the pain wasnt bloody worth it !


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I waxed my balls once didnt grow the hair back for a month but the pain wasnt bloody worth it !


Lol, bad then, fcuk that.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

BENCH PRESS

40KG X 5

5 X 5 X 60KG ( i found this heavy to be honest. i dont know if this is because its my 2nd week back at training after a long lay off or because im not eating as much calories as i used to )

BENT OVER ROW

5 X 5 X 60KG

BARBELL SHRUGS

3 X 12 X 35KG

TRICEP PUSH DOWNS

3 X 12 X 20KG

BARBELL CURLS

3 X 12 X 27.5KG

still not aware of the tren working yet, sleeping fine at nights, no night sweats even being on dnp.

took another 250mg cap of dnp this morning, i'll continue at this does unless it becomes too uncomfortable. im finding it very warm working now, always having to wipe sweat from my head.

i also took 30mg d/bol (feruza) about 1 1/2 hours pre workout but felt nothing from it. ive got some blue hearts also but want to keep them for future use


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> training today
> 
> BENCH PRESS
> 
> ...


possibly a bit of both, I always find it takes a few weeks before I'm back in the swing of things.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> possibly a bit of both, I always find it takes a few weeks before I'm back in the swing of things.


i'll try upping bench press by 2.5kg and see what happens. might have to drop down to about 50kg and try to build it back up from there


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

DEADLIFT

85KG X 5

SQUATS

5 X 5 X 62.5KG

STANDING PRESS

5 X 5 X 35KG

42.5KG X 5

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

10 X 3 X 42.5KG

52.5KG X 6

BARBELL CURLS

30KG X 12

30KG X 10 X 2

my left knee especially is really struggling doing squats now. im still going to do squats twice a week but only up the weight on one workout and the other will be lighter with higher reps to see if that helps with my knee. i dont know what difference that will make but figured its worth trying

the only thing that seems to help ease the stress on my knee a little is having a wide stance with toes pointing outwards, i never thought about it but is this a bad position for squatting or does it matter hoe the stance is?

3rd jab of tren e tomorrow, and looking like i'll be upping the dnp dose again but i'll wait until monday or tuesday

ive no experience with dnp but this seems under dosed IMO unless some people can have a better tolerance to it than others. on the scales im only down about 1lb, in the mirror i see no difference


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

A a wide stance with toes pointing slightly outwards sounds spot on to me mate, but Id suggest you post up a video of you squatting and ask for critiques.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> A a wide stance with toes pointing slightly outwards sounds spot on to me mate, but Id suggest you post up a video of you squatting and ask for critiques.


thanks mate. i'll try to video it but not sure i'll be able to as there is only just enough room for me to use my weights. the wife's brothers are hopefully clearing their stuff out in 3 weeks, fingers crossed


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

today i planned to up test to 300mg (1ml) but accidentally drew in 450mg (1.5ml) but jabbed it anyway as i wasnt prepared to waste gear, i already had the tren in the barrel so i couldt inject it back into the vial

so as of next week it will be 300mg

i was nearly tempted to up the tren to 375mg but decided to wait


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> today i planned to up test to 300mg (1ml) but accidentally drew in 450mg (1.5ml) but jabbed it anyway as i wasnt prepared to waste gear, i already had the tren in the barrel so i couldt inject it back into the vial
> 
> so as of next week it will be 300mg
> 
> i was nearly tempted to up the tren to 375mg but decided to wait


No need upping your test imo


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> No need upping your test imo


i only thought about upping it because of all the bad reviews ive seen lately on feruza. im using their sust

have you any experience with feruza mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> i only thought about upping it because of all the bad reviews ive seen lately on feruza. im using their sust
> 
> have you any experience with feruza mate?


Mate if the gear is sh!t you will know trust me. every brand gets slated mate, if your growing & your dick still functions? As you are on TREN afterall, then smile & enjoy your growth mate. Fuerza was all the rage until the inevitable happend, somewhere along the line some dick wasn't happy with his cycle progress & blames the gear. Like every brand out there.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Took 375mg of dnp this morning to see how I react with that dose

Still cant say I feel anything from the tren but if being hot and sweaty is one of the sides then I wont notice it until I come off the dnp


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

BENCH PRESS

5 X 5 X 62.5KG

70KG X 3

BENT OVER ROW

5 X 5 X 62.5KG

70KG X 5

BARBELL SHRUGS

12 X 3 X 40KG

TRICEP PUSH DOWNS

12 X 3 X 22.5KG (i swear the machines in the gym i used to go to were alot easier to lift weight. i used to add weight to the full stack ffs)

BARBELL CURLS

20KG X 20

20KG X 18

20KG X 15

felt good, i was happy with the workout


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

DEADLIFT

5 X 60KG

5 X 90KG

SQUATS

3 X 20 X 40KG (this was alot harder than i thought it would be)

STANDING PRESS

5 X 20KG

5 X 5 X 37.5KG

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

2 X 12 X 45KG

10 X 45KG

BARBELL CURLS

11 X 32.5KG

9 X 32.5KG

8 X 32.5KG

the reason behind the high rep squats is to see if it helps with my knees. i'll do a light workout, high reps, then skip squats next workout followed by heavier 5 x 5 squats


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

BENCH PRESS (felt weak today)

40KG X 10

5 X 4 X 65KG

65 KG X 3

BENT OVER ROW

5 X 5 X 65KG

BARBELL SHRUGS

12 X 3 X 42.5KG

TRICEP PUSHDOWN

12 X 2 X 25KG

25KG X 10

BARBELL CURLS

20 X 2 X 20KG

20KG X 14

ive eaten far to many biscuits today


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just an off day mate, you'll be benching 70kg again next week. just my opinion but try to keep the warm up lifts consistent so you can better judge the working sets.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just an off day mate, you'll be benching 70kg again next week. just my opinion but try to keep the warm up lifts consistent so you can better judge the working sets.


cheers, i hope so mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

yesterdays training

DEADLIFT

60KG X 5

95KG X 5

STANDING PRESS

20KG X 8

4 X 5 X 40KG

40KG X 8

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

3 X 10 X 50KG

BARBELL CURLS

2 X 8 X35KG

35KG X 9

im going to up dnp to 500mg tomorrow and think i'll up tren to 375mg on saturday. so far im not convinced either product is dosed as should be but thats talking without any experience with either product

ive cut down a lot on the beer, chocolate and other crap, im training and weight loss so far has been disapointing. in the morning time im around 15st 3-4 lbs, down about 5 lbs. im hoping the dnp is holding about a stone of water


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> yesterdays training
> 
> DEADLIFT
> 
> ...


DON'T up the dosages please listen & just tighten up your diet more. I really want to see you succeed mate. so please


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> DON'T up the dosages please listen & just tighten up your diet more. I really want to see you succeed mate. so please


Ok mate. I'll keep the tren at 250mg for another 2 weeks (that will be 5 weeks in total) if feeling nothing by then I'll up it.

Ive already upped dnp to 500mg this morning. Depending on what dose I take I will have 2 weeks max left before its all finished


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Ok mate. I'll keep the tren at 250mg for another 2 weeks (that will be 5 weeks in total) if feeling nothing by then I'll up it.
> 
> Ive already upped dnp to 500mg this morning. Depending on what dose I take I will have 2 weeks max left before its all finished


give it until week 7 mate i promise it will hit you & you have no IDEA what a ride it is.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> give it until week 7 mate i promise it will hit you & you have no IDEA what a ride it is.


It can take 7 weeks, fook lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> It can take 7 weeks, fook lol


Discipline om bodybuilding is a must but patience is a vice quoted from Dorian Yates himself.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I love fast acting gear,i hate that waiting around lark,,,,pah...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I love fast acting gear,i hate that waiting around lark,,,,pah...


Hehe i am opposite i just love it its like nothing happens nothing happens......... BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM what the hell hit me ?! DAMN !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe i am opposite i just love it its like nothing happens nothing happens......... BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM what the hell hit me ?! DAMN !


There will only ever be one of you my friend! :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> There will only ever be one of you my friend! :thumbup1:


Lets hope so old friend lets hope so


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

SQUATS

5 X 5 X 65KG

BENCH PRESS

6 X 40KG

3 X 5 X 67.5KG

BENT OVER ROW

5 X 5 X 67.5KG

BARBELL SHRUGS

2 X 10 X 45KG

45KG X 12

TRICEP PUSH DOWNS

3 X 10 X 27.5KG

BARBELL CURLS

16 X 22.5KG

2 X 15 X 22.5KG

im really struggling with the bench press. i might drop the weight back to 55/60kg for 5 x 5 and try again

other lifts i feel at the time that i could lift more but bench press is killing me. hope da fcuk this tren e kicks in soon!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> training today
> 
> SQUATS
> 
> ...


Mate gotta ask how does your diet look?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate gotta ask how does your diet look?


Breakfast : branflakes and a shake

Break: depending if its a training day or not I would have either tuna and tomato with a drop of mayonise, tuna sandwich, chicken sandwich,5 scrambled eggs, an omelette

Lunch: homemade fried rice and chicken

Dinner: a few spuds with minced beef

Sometimes if im hungry I'll have toast with peanut butter before bed

I' ll also have 1 or 2 pieces of fruit and 2 or 3 shakes

All smallish meals


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry I should have mentioned some days I'll eat some biscuits or some crap and some days I dont touch any crap


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Breakfast : branflakes and a shake
> 
> Break: depending if its a training day or not I would have either tuna and tomato with a drop of mayonise, tuna sandwich, chicken sandwich,5 scrambled eggs, an omelette
> 
> ...


Mate you really need a better diet then this, better diet means better progress

Way to little protein from whole food way to little calories. Telling you as a friend mate, you really need to totally revamp your diet.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate you really need a better diet then this, better diet means better progress
> 
> Way to little protein from whole food way to little calories. Telling you as a friend mate, you really need to totally revamp your diet.


no worries mate, i understand. the calories are low as i thought with the dnp it would speed up fat loss and the gear would spare muscle

do you think it would be worth upping calories and trying to recomp at my body fat level? no idea what it is but i know its high


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> no worries mate, i understand. *the calories are low as i thought with the dnp it would speed up fat loss and the gear would spare muscle*
> 
> do you think it would be worth upping calories and trying to recomp at my body fat level? no idea what it is but i know its high


I am the last person to talk to about diet, mine is far from good but my understanding is your taking DNP to loose weight, so of course you need to be in a calorie deficit.

I understand that its best to start DNP depleted of crabs and to consume a low carb diet whilst on DNP, raising the carbs will have a thermic effect.

Testosterone is good for maintaining an anabolic environment so yes its muscle-sparing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> no worries mate, i understand. the calories are low as i thought with the dnp it would speed up fat loss and the gear would spare muscle
> 
> do you think it would be worth upping calories and trying to recomp at my body fat level? no idea what it is but i know its high


Thing is tbh i think you should drop the DNP go on a full on bulking diet gain more muscle mass then diet down. The old fashion way it works & its stood the test of time mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thing is tbh i think you should drop the DNP go on a full on bulking diet gain more muscle mass then diet down. The old fashion way it works & its stood the test of time mate.


Im tempted to do this mate. But im away for a few days in april so trying to look leaner than usual so its not as embarrasing

Ive some blue heart d/bols in the drawer that im itching to try. I will seriously think about bulking. I wouldnt have had a problem with bulking if I didnt have as high body fat.

Im due my next injection tomorrow so I'll decide what I want to do before I jab


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

How would one get rid of dnp safely?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Im tempted to do this mate. But im away for a few days in april so trying to look leaner than usual so its not as embarrasing
> 
> Ive some blue heart d/bols in the drawer that im itching to try. I will seriously think about bulking. I wouldnt have had a problem with bulking if I didnt have as high body fat.
> 
> Im due my next injection tomorrow so I'll decide what I want to do before I jab


Bulk & think of the end result mate bulk for a year then get cut to shreds  !


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

DEADLIFT

80KG X 3

100KG X 5

STANDING PRESS

5 X 5 X 42.5KG

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

3 X 8 X 52.5KG

BARBELL CURLS

2 X 8 X 37.5KG

7 X 37.5KG

ok, so stopped the dnp and tren. took 600mg sust on saturday, started d/bol today and eating more

the cycle will probably be 10-12 weeks. i'll need to work it out on the calander as i want another cycle in before christmas so i can start cutting shortly after christmas, most probably with dnp since it will be winter


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just looked at the calendar, i could do three 10 week cycles up to christmas, with 8 weeks cruise in between cycles

think i'll wait until the 10 weeks is up first before deciding to keep going for 12-15 weeks or cruise. depends how i feel and how gains are coming/stalling


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> just looked at the calendar, i could do three 10 week cycles up to christmas, with 8 weeks cruise in between cycles
> 
> think i'll wait until the 10 weeks is up first before deciding to keep going for 12-15 weeks or cruise. depends how i feel and how gains are coming/stalling


Just blast & cruise mate & REALLY work on your diet side of things, really needs reworking.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Just blast & cruise mate & REALLY work on your diet side of things, really needs reworking.


Diet now

Breakfast

Bran flakes (bowl filled to top) with milk

2 scoops protein

Mince, spuds, carrots and onion (again tub filled)

Apple

Lunch

100g fried rice, chicken breast, gravy

Banana

Pre workout

Apple, banana

Dinner

100g pasta, chicken breast, tomato sauce

Protein shake before bed, maybe some peanut butter. I dont want to eat bread


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Diet now
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


I reworked your diet for you.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I reworked your diet for you.


Brilliant mate thanks. I tried oat with water once but nearly made me puke so I think id have to add at least skimmed milk. Not sure about the brown rice but I'll give it another go


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Brilliant mate thanks. I tried oat with water once but nearly made me puke so I think id have to add at least skimmed milk. Not sure about the brown rice but I'll give it another go


Just do as i do stop seeing it as food & just start seeing it as fuel & a means to a end. Discipline is key here mate & iknow you can do it good trick to have is always have something carbonated to drink like diet coke or coke zero. It just helped me alot while scuffling down food i really didnt like.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Training today

SQUATS

5 X 5 X 67.5KG

BENCH PRESS

3 X 5 X 67.5KG

2 X 3 X 67.5KG

BENT OVER ROWS

5 X 5 X 70KG (the last couple of sets were done with poor form)

BARBELL SHRUGS

15 X 50KG

2 X 12 X 50KG

TRICEP PUSHDOWN

2 X 12 X 30KG

9 X 30KG

BARBELL CURLS

25KG X 20

25KG X 14

25KG X 15

ive decided on giving wendlers 5/3/1 boring but big programme from monday, that will be 4 days training now instead of 3


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

wendlers 5/3/1 boring but big is good :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> wendlers 5/3/1 boring but big is good :thumb:


I seen you doing well on it mate. I looked at it before and thought it looked complicated but had a good read the other night and its actually simple enough to understand, at least I think :whistling:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

DEADLIFT

60KG X 5

90KG X 3

105KG X 5

STANDING PRESS

30KG X 8

5 X 5 X 45KG

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

3 X 8 X 55KG

BARBELL CURLS

2 X 18 X 25KG

25KG X 15

took first 2ml jab of BSI sust 350 tonight (took 600mg feurza sust last week)

new cycle

week 1 - 15 (maybe 12) - test 700mg

week 1 - 6 - d/bol 30mg (missed the odd tab this week)

week 10 - 16 - d/bol 30mg

0.5mg adex 2 x weekly

im not running hcg throughout cycle, im not sure yet whether its worth blasting for a couple of weeks after cycle or wait until i stop gear alltogther as i'll cycle and cruise for the for seeable future, i havent planned or set a date to come off


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> training today
> 
> DEADLIFT
> 
> ...


Good cycle & go on a cruise of 250mg test after for 10 weeks then do another small blast like this , then come off totally for a aggressive PCT for 10 weeks & go back on another cycle.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Good cycle & go on a cruise of 250mg test after for 10 weeks then do another small blast like this , then come off totally for a aggressive PCT for 10 weeks & go back on another cycle.


Cheers mate, I'll have to work it out so im cruising sometime in the winter after xmas as I'll probably run some dnp


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 big but boring*

new workout plan for my new cycle plan

i did my first workout of wendlers 5/3/1 big but boring programme, it always interested me so now im giving it a go

training today

week 1, workout 1

*STANDING PRESS*

32.5KG X 5

37.5KG X 5

42.5KG X 5

*
Assistance Exercises*

*BENCH PRESS*

5 X 10 X 50KG

*LAT PULLDOWNS*

10 X 30KG

10 X 35KG

10 X 40KG

10 X 45KG

10 X 40KG

*BARBELL CURLS*

3 X 10 X 30KG

*
TRICEP PUSHDOWNS*

3 X 10 X 30KG


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i followed infernal0988's diet advice above as close as i could, minus 2 chicken breasts (shopping budget). fcuk that wasnt easy getting it all down lol

but from previous experience i know i will get used to it

now off for some branflakes, a shake, a shower then bed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> i followed infernal0988's diet advice above as close as i could, minus 2 chicken breasts (shopping budget). fcuk that wasnt easy getting it all down lol
> 
> but from previous experience i know i will get used to it
> 
> now off for some branflakes, a shake, a shower then bed


Those missing chicken breast you can use something cheaper instead like mince or tuna . This is how you bulk mate ! Dont worry after about oh week 3 your stomach will start to adjust to the volume of food your are taking inn. Just remember drink plenty og water


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Those missing chicken breast you can use something cheaper instead like mince or tuna . This is how you bulk mate ! Dont worry after about oh week 3 your stomach will start to adjust to the volume of food your are taking inn. Just remember drink plenty og water


Lol cheers mate. I had a couple of shakes extra to bump up the protein. I look forward to week 3


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Lol cheers mate. I had a couple of shakes extra to bump up the protein. I look forward to week 3


FOOD MAN FOOD ! keep shakes as minimum as possible mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 big but boring*

week 1 workout 2 *(3 x 5)*

*DEADLIFT*

77.5KG X 5

90KG X 5

102.5KG X 5

*Assistance Exercises*

*SQUATS*

50KG X 10

60KG X 10 X 4

*
BARBELL SHRUGS*

45KG X 20

55KG X 20

60KG X 18


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 big but boring*

week 1 workout 3 *(3 x 5)*

*BENCH PRESS*

warm up (something im guilty of not doing too often)

20KG X 20

30KG X 20

40KG X 10

working sets

47.5KG X 5

55KG X 5

62.5KG X 8 (maybe shouldnt have done but i pushed out a few extra reps)

*STANDING PRESS*

35KG X 10 X 4

35KG X 9

*
BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 10 X 5

*BARBELL CURLS*

30KG X 10 X 3

*TRICEP PUSHDOWNS*

30KG X 10 X 3

today was the most confident i have been at bench press since starting back training, felt good and better than i have been


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> *WENDLERS 5/3/1 big but boring*
> 
> week 1 workout 3 *(3 x 5)*
> 
> ...


Mate with those weights as your working sets, your warm up sets should be more like this

30KG X 5

35KG X 5

40KG X 5

go here

http://www.diystrengthtraining.com/strength-training-programs/jim-wendler-5-3-1-workout-info/

and download 5/3/1 workout spreadsheet that make it all easy for you :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate with those weights as your working sets, your warm up sets should be more like this
> 
> 30KG X 5
> 
> ...


thanks mate. i'll check it out

the garage was freezing  so i was trying to warm up well


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 big but boring*

week 1 workout 4 *(3 X 5)*

*SQUATS*

57.5KG X 5

67.5KG X 5

70KG X 5

*DEADLIFT*

70KG X 10 X 5

*BARBELL SHRUGS*

60KG X 20

65KG X 15

65KG X 13


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

had to start this week early as i have plans later in the week which will prevent me training

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 big but boring*

week 2 workout 1 *(3 x 3)*

*
STANDING PRESS* (i added a few reps extra as the weight was too light)

35KG X 6

40KG X 6

45KG X 3

*BENCH PRESS*

52.5KG X 10 X 5

*
LAT PULLDOWNS*(narrow underhand grip)

40KG X 10

45KG X 12

50KG X 10

*
BARBELL CURLS*

30KG X 10

30KG X 12

30KG X 15

*TRICEP PUSHDOWNS*

30KG X 12

35KG X 10

35KG X 8


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> food today so far
> 
> 2 servings of porridge and a protein shake
> 
> ...


Maaaannn comeon you fell of the waggon already? Follow the diet I gave you & prep meals the evening before. No use going from one diet to the next everyother week mate, you wont get any progress that way mate. Saying this with the utmost love & respect mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Maaaannn comeon you fell of the waggon already? Follow the diet I gave you & prep meals the evening before. No use going from one diet to the next everyother week mate, you wont get any progress that way mate. Saying this with the utmost love & respect mate.


lol thats an old post mate  diet is still going well except for the weekend


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> lol thats an old post mate  diet is still going well except for the weekend


ah okey good GOOD !


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 boring but big*

week 2 workout 2 *(3 X 3)*

*DEADLIFT*

60KG X 5

70KG X 5

80KG X 5

85KG X 3

95KG X 3

107.5KG X 3

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10 X 5

*SHRUGS*

65KG X 20

70KG X 12

70KG X 14


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 boring but big*

week 2 workout 3 *(3 X 3)*

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 5

45KG X 5

50KG X 5

52.5KG X 3

60KG X 3

67.5KG X 3

*Assistance exercises*

*STANDING PRESS*

35KG X 10 X 3

35KG X 8

35KG X 6

*BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 10 X 5

*BARBELL CURLS*

35KG X 12

35KG X 10

35KG X 8

*TRICEP PUSHDOWNS*

30KG X 10 X 2

30KG X 12

i didnt take as much rest between sets which took its toll with the shoulder press. the weight felt easy but i burned out pretty quick


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 boring but big*

week 2 workout 4 *(3x3)*

*SQUATS*

62.5KG X 3

72.5KG X 3

80KG X 3

*DEADLIFT*

70KG X 10

75KG X 10

80KG X 10

*SHRUGS*

70KG X 15

70KG X 13

70KG X 12

deadlift really shows how unfit i am lol, wrecked me


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

squats and deadlifts on the same day, always a killer !


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 3 workout 1 *(3 x 5/3/1)*

*STANDING PRESS*

37.5KG X 5

42.5KG X 3 (+ 2 extra reps)

47.5KG X 1 (+ 2 extra reps)

*BENCH PRESS*

55KG X 10

55KG X 10

55KG X 10

55KG X 10

55KG X 10

*LAT PULLDOWNS*

ive no idea of weight but did 4 sets of 10 reps

i joined a local gym but the weights didnt have any marking on them

*BARBELL CURLS*

30KG X 15

30KG X 15

30KG X 11

*SKULLCRUSHERS* (assuming the ez bar is 10kg)

20KG X 20

25KG X 20

30KG X 15


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 3 workout 2 *(3x5/3/1)*

*DEADLIFT*

warm up

60KG X 5

80KG X 5

work sets

90KG X 5

102.5KG X 3

115KG X 1 (NEW P/B)

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

*BARBELL SHRUGS*

70KG X 15

70KG X 10

70KG X 15

lower back pump from the deadlifts nearly ended the session early. but decided to try the squats, 1st set hectic, 2nd and 3rd not bad, 4th got hard and fifth my legs were trembling big time even though it was a light weight being used

then came the shrugs, back pump still bad, even quads had a bit of a pump. i was literaly vibrating through all three sets lol, knees, ankles and neck all shaking


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: :bounce: 115KG Dead-Lift (NewPB) :bounce: :bounce:

Well done mate. Reps sent


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: 115KG Dead-Lift (NewPB) :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Well done mate. Reps sent


thanks mate :beer:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 3 workout 3 *(3x5/3/1)*

*BENCH PRESS*

warm up

30KG X 10

40KG X 8

work sets

55KG X 5

62.5KG X 3

70KG X 3 (2 extra reps)

*STANDING PRESS*

30KG X 10

35KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 7

40KG X 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60GK X 10

40KG X 10

after thr 4th rep the gym owner recommended doing the rows bent right over with back straight. i was doing them with only a slight bend in my back. so i took 20kg weight off to try his way on the last set

*BARBELL CURLS*

37.5KG X 10

35KG X 12

30KG X 10

*SKULL CRUSHERS*

30KG X 20

35KG X 15

35KG X 15


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 boring but big*

yesterdays workout

week 3 workout 4 *(3x5/3/1)*

*SQUAT*

67.5KG X 5

75KG X 3

85KG X 2 (1 extra rep)

*DEADLIFT*

80KG X 5

85KG X 5

100KG X 5

*
BARBELL SHRUGS*

70KG X 15

70KG X 15

70KG X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> *WENDLERS 5/3/1 boring but big*
> 
> yesterdays workout
> 
> ...


good man :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good man :thumbup1:


thanks mate. how's your back? hope the wife is getting better too


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS 5/3/1 boring but big*

week 4 workout 1 *(3X5 DELOAD WEEK)*

*STANDING PRESS*

20KG X 5

25KG X 5

30KG X 5

*BENCH PRESS*

50KG X 10

50KG X 10

50KG X 10

50KG X 10

60KG X 10

*LAT PULL DOWN*

unsure of weight. 4 sets x 10 reps, 1 set x 8 reps. i then found out each block is 10Lbs

*TRICEP PUSHDOWNS*

50LBS X 10

50LBS X 10

50LBS X 10

*EZ BAR CURLS*

20KG X 15

25KG X 15

25KG X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> thanks mate. how's your back? hope the wife is getting better too


Slowly but surely mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 4 workout 2 *(3X5 DELOAD WEEK)*

*DEADLIFT*

80KG X 5

80KG X 5

80KG X 5

*SHRUGS*

60KG X 15

60KG X 15

60KG X 15

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 4 workout 3 *(3x5 DELOAD WEEK)*

*BENCH PRESS* (i did more reps than i should have)

40KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

*STANDING PRESS*

30KG X 10

40KG X 10

35KG X 10

35KG X 8

30KG X 10

*BARBELL ROWS*

30KG X 15

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

EZ BAR CURLS

25KG X 15

25KG X 15

25KG X 10

*SKULL CRUSHERS*

25KG X 15

30KG X 15

35KG X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that's a lot of lifting mate, hows you diet going?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's a lot of lifting mate, hows you diet going?


Diet is ok mate. I've put on just over a stone but it should be more as I know I should still be eating more than I am

I think I might be holding a little water but not much to affect weight too much I think

I have to concentrate more on getting the food in now I'm a little heavier. I started adding in packets of dried noodles (like super noodles) there a bit easier to eat at times and it makes getting 1000 calories or more in one meal pretty easy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll post today's workout whenever my internet is back up and running. It might be down until Wednesday ffs and I don't really like trying to write it out on the phone


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Diet is ok mate. I've put on just over a stone but it should be more as I know I should still be eating more than I am
> 
> I think I might be holding a little water but not much to affect weight too much I think
> 
> I have to concentrate more on getting the food in now I'm a little heavier. I started adding in packets of dried noodles (like super noodles) there a bit easier to eat at times and it makes getting 1000 calories or more in one meal pretty easy


My top tip would be Gold top milk, Its only £1 for a 1ltr bottle ( thats 810 calories ) Its15% higher in protein and 12% higher in calcium than Silver Top and it Tastes GOOD :drool:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> My top tip would be Gold top milk, Its only £1 for a 1ltr bottle ( thats 810 calories ) Its15% higher in protein and 12% higher in calcium than Silver Top and it Tastes GOOD :drool:


I'll have to look out for that mate thanks. I've never noticed it but then I've never looked for it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

internet back up and running again. i could have used my phone but i couldnt have been ar$ed typing my workouts with it to be honest

7/3/14

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 4 workout 4 *(3x5 DELOAD WEEK)*

*
SQUATS*

60KG X 8

60KG X 8

60KG X 8

*DEADLIFT*

50KG X 5

80KG X 5

100KG X 5

*SHRUGS*

60KG X 15

65KG X 15

70KG X 15


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

10/3/14

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 5 workout 1 *(3x5)*

*STANDING PRESS*

35KG X 5

35KG X 5

35KG X 12 (calculated weight was too light so i added weight)

*BENCH PRESS*

50KG X 12

60KG X 12

70KG X 7

75KG X 3

*
CURLS (EZ bar)*

25KG X 25

(i didnt have time to finish the full workout)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

11/3/14

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 5 workout 2 *(3x5)*

*DEADLIFT*

60KG X 5

70KG X 90

90KG X 5

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 10

*SHRUGS*

60KG X 15

70KG X 15

80KG X 13


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

today

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 5 workout 3 *(3x5)*

*BENCH PRESS*

60KG X 5

62.5KG X 5

65KG X 5

*STANDING PRESS*

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

45KG X 8

*BARBELL ROWS* (back to my normal form, slight bend in back)

60kg X 10

65kg X 10

70kg X 10

75kg X 10

80kg X 6

*CURLS*

30KG X 12

30KG X 12

35KG X 12

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*

50KG X 10

50KG X 10

50KG X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumbup1: Awsome mate, keep at it :thumbup1:

Reps sent


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumbup1: Awsome mate, keep at it :thumbup1:
> 
> Reps sent


Thanks mate and thanks for the reps :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 5 workout 4 *(3x5)*

i only got in the gym for 15 minutes. i didnt realize it closed at 8pm (thats one of the reasons i'll be getting my own weights again for the garage)

so all i managed to do was squats. i also forgot my notepad to see what i needed to do so i guessed the weights

*SQUATS*

60KG X 5

70KG X 5

100KG X 5 (i made a mistake here, i thought i had 90kg but it felt heavy as fcuk when i lifted it. i got the reps out ok but recounted when finished and i had an extra 10kg on)

diet was poor yesterday and today. didnt eat anywhere near enough. i havent been hungry for 5 weeks. i thought it would be easy to eat loads by now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

yesterdays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 6 workout 1 *(3x3)*

*STANDING PRESS*

42.5KG X 3

45KG X 3

47.5KG X 8

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 8

60KG X 10

65KG X 10

70KG X 7

80KG X 4

60KG 12

*BARBELL ROWS*

65KG X 10

65KG X 10

70KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 10

*EZ BAR CURLS*

35KG X 10

35KG X 10

35KG X 10

*TRICEP PUSHDOWNS *

40LBS X 10

50LBS X 10

50LBS X 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i gave todays workout a miss as ive been doing some work to my gardens and i could feel my back sore. seeing as it was dead lift day i thought i'd better not so should be done tomorrow


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 6 workout 2 *(3x3)*

*DEADLIFT*

100KG X 3

105KG X 3

110KG X 3

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 5

80KG X 5

*SHRUGS*

70KG X 15

80KG X 15

85KG X 13


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

this is fridays workout

i missed thursday as im busy doing the gardens up so struggled to find time for 4 days at the gym

i did thuSrdays main lift which was bench press and fridays which was squats

*
WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 6 workout 3 & 4 *(3x3)*

*
BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 6

62.5KG X 3

65KG X 6

67.5KG X 8

i know im supposed to stick to the plan but i did the extra few reps to stop the work out being too easy

*SQUATS*

75KG X 3

80KG X 3

85KG X 3

*
STANDING PRESS*

40KG X 10

45KG X 8

50KG X 5

*
BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 10 (last few reps were poor form)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to keep the body moving,it ensures your gains are kept and consolidated


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good to keep the body moving,it ensures your gains are kept and consolidated


Cheers mate. Thanks for popping in


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 7 workout 1 *(5/3/1)*

*STANDING PRESS*

40KG X 5

45KG X 5

50KG X 8 (again i did more reps to make the workout harder)

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 5

80KG X 6 (up 2 reps)

60KG X 12

*LAT PULL DOWNS*

60LBS X 10

80LBS X 10

90LBS X 10

100LBS X 10

110LBS X 10

*EZ BAR CURLS* (did these a little lighter to get a better squeeze)

27.5KG X 15

27.5KG X 15

27.5KG X 10

*TRICEP PUSH DOWN*

70LBS X 10

70LBS X 14

80LBS X 5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

tuesday's workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 7 workout 2 *(5/3/1)*

*DEADLIFT*

95KG X 5

105KG X 3

115KG X 3

*SQUATS*

61.5KG X 10

71.5KG X 10

81.5KG X 10

*SHRUGS*

71.5KG X 15

81.5KG X 15

91.5KG X 8


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thursday's workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 7 workout 3* (5/3/1)*

*BENCH PRESS*

60KG X 10

65KG X 10

70KG X 10 (i pushed alot more reps out than i should have but i wanted to do it)

*STANDING PRESS*

40KG X 10

45KG X 10 (+2 reps on previous best)

50KG X 4 (-1 on previous lift at this weight)

35KG X 11

*BARBELL ROWS* i made more effort to get a "squeeze"

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

60KG X 12

*CURLS* as above, i concentrated on squeezing rather than add weight

25KG X 15

25KG X 15

25KG X 12

*TRICEP PUSH DOWNS*

50LBS X 10

50LBS X 10

50LBS X 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

friday's workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 7 workout 4 *(5/3/1)*

*SQUATS*

50KG X 10

70KG X 5

80KG X 3

90KG X 5

*DEADLIFT*

80KG X 5

100KG X 5

120KG X 5 (NEW P/B)

*SHRUGS*

70KG X 15

80KG X 15

100KG X 6


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats on pb mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Congrats on pb mate


cheers mate :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on the PB mate :bounce:

Also well done on the overhead press. How long are you taking between sets as 45KG X 10 (+2 reps on previous best) shows your getting stronger but 50KG X 4 (-1 on previous lift at this weight) on the next lift suggests your not taking long enough to recover.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very well done on the PB.....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done on the PB mate :bounce:
> 
> Also well done on the overhead press. How long are you taking between sets as 45KG X 10 (+2 reps on previous best) shows your getting stronger but 50KG X 4 (-1 on previous lift at this weight) on the next lift suggests your not taking long enough to recover.


The rest time is just when my mate does his set I jump in and do my next


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Very well done on the PB.....


Thanks flubs. Why no sexy avi? :wink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Thanks [Redacted]. Why no sexy avi? :wink:


Errrrmmmmmmm.........okay, if u insist.....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

monday 31/3/14

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 8 workout 1 *(deload)*

*STANDING PRESS*

31.5KG X 12

36.5KG X 12

41.5KG X 9

*BENCH PRESS*

50KG X 12

60KG X 12

70KG X 9

*LAT PULL DOWNS*

80LBS X 15

90LBS X 15

100LBS X 12

*EZ BAR CURLS*

25KG X 15

25KG X 15

25KG X 15

*
TRICEP PUSH DOWNS*

50LBS X 12

50LBS X 10

50LBS X 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

tuesday 1/4/14

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 8 workout 2 *(deload)*

*DEADLIFT*

70KG X 10

90KG X 8

122.5KG X 5 (new P/B)

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 10

*SHRUGS*

60KG X 20

70KG X 20

80KG X 15


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

saturday 5/4/14

i didnt get 4 workouts in this week so used exercises from thursday and fridays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 8 workout 3/4 *(deload)*

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 10

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 6

*BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 15

70KG X 12

80KG X 10

*SHRUGS*

80KG X 12

80KG X 12

80KG X 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 9 workout 1 *(3 x 5)*

*STANDING PRESS*

35KG X 8

40KG X 8

45KG X 8

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 10

60KG X 8

70KG X 5

80KG X 7 (+1 REP)

*EZ BAR CURLS*

25KG X 15

25KG X 15

25KG X 18


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

tuesdays workout

*
WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 9 workout 2 *(3 x 5)*

*DEADLIFT*

85KG X 5

97.5KG X 5

110KG X 5

*SQUATS*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

85KG X 10

60KG X 25

*SHRUGS*

60KG X 20

70KG X 20

80KG X 17


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thursdays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 9 workout 3 *(3 x 5)*

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

57.5KG X 5

67.5KG X 5

75KG X 5

60KG X 15

*BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 20

70KG X 15

70KG X 15

60KG X 15

50KG X 20


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 9 workout 4 *(3 x 5)*

*SQUATS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 10

50KG X 10

60KG X 5

70KG X 5

77.5KG X 5

60KG X 15

*DEADLIFT*

80KG X 5

110KG X 3

115KG X 3

125KG X 5 (NEW P/B)

*SHRUGS*

70KG X 2O

80KG X 15

90KG X 12

70KG X 12

*LAT PULL DOWNS*

30KG X 10

40KG X 12

50KG X 10

50KG X 10

40KG X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I see you've been smashing in the PB's :bounce:

Well done mate, doing awsome :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........great stuff.......PB on the go...whoop.. :bounce: :thumbup1: noice one, noice one.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i missed mondays workout as i was totally wrecked with hayfever. all week i struggled to lift weights that i was comfortably lifting previously

ive cut my 4 day workout down to 3 as it was very hard to get the 4 workouts in plus i never felt recovered in my legs

tuesdays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 10 workout 1 *(3x5)*

*STANDING PRESS*

37.5KG X 10

42.5KG X 8

47.5KG X 5

*BENCH PRESS*

50KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 8

80KG X 3

60KG X 10

*LAT PULL DOWNS*

40KG X 15

50KG X 15

55KG X 10

55KG X 9

55KG X 8


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

wednesdays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 10 workout 2 *(3x5)*

*DEADLIFT*

87.5KG X 5

100KG X 5

112.5KG X 5

i didnt have it in me to try for a new P/B

*SQUATS*

40KG X 12

50KG X 12

60KG X 12

70KG X 10

*SHRUGS*

60KG X 20

70KG X 16

75KG X 15


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

saturdays workout, i missed fridays as i spent the day finishing making the garden fence then squeezed this in on saturday morning before spending the rest of the day painting :cursing:

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 10 workout 3* (3x5)*

*BENCH PRESS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 5

77.5KG X 5

*STANDING PRESS*

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 10

40KG X 7

*BARBELL ROWS*

60KG X 20

70KG X 17

70KG X 15

70KG X 15

i took a ml of home brew test e along with my 2nd ml of home brew deca. i think i'll send a vial of each to wedinos (or whatever its called) to get them tested


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

consistency is the key mate, your still fitting in your workouts so well done for that :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays workout

*WENDLERS boring but big 5/3/1*

week 11 workout 1* (3x5)*

*SQUATS*

40KG X 10

50KG X 10

62.5KG X 5

72.5KG X 5

80KG X 5

*DEADLIFT* i didnt feel good to go for another P/B but getting there

80KG X 3

100KG X 3

120KG X 5

*SHRUGS*

70KG X 20

75KG X 15

75KG X 15


----------

